# IUI Girls TTC Part 165



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, wishing you all lots of luck C x


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Lucy,  

That is the gingertiger (see picture) - nothing rude!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls,

have not written fro a few days as feeling really miserable.  have horrible af cramps, so know what is coming.  really feel that i just can't take any more...i promise myself i won't get too hopeful, but i still do. this is so hard, and i'm so sick of crying and feling like such a failure.  can't stop crying...when is this gonna end...i just don't stop thinking about it all day and all night.  can't sleep.  it's our 4th wedding anniversary on friday.  another milestone without a baby...can't seem to shake this off.  sorry this is such a me post but i just can't cope with this anymore   

ginny


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Keira said:


> ginny
> 
> so sorry to hear you are feeling so down, I remember having one of those moments when ttc #1 and saying to dh, I am c**p cook, c**p driver and can't even get pregnant but hey ho later that year I conceived ds but I'm still a c**p cook and driver. You must stay positive because I really think   helps. Stick with it and you can cope, we all can and it does test you but it makes you stronger.
> 
> ...


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

​[fly]IUI GIRLS  [/fly]

_SPECIAL LOVE AND HUGS TO OUR SPECIAL ONES!_

Marycleary 
Strawbs 
Coznox 
Gingernut (Sarah)  
HellyS 
Flaming Nora 
Kizzymouse 

 _  WELCOME NEW ARRIVALS _ 

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006 

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 
Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006 

Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 
Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006  
Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006 

Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 
Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte - Born 7th of November 2006  
Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, Lillie-Rose - Born the 07th of January 2007 
Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd November 2006   
Miller (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, Luke Anthony - Born 14th Of January 2007 
Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, hannah Susanne - Born 25t of January 2007 

 _  2006 SUCCESSES !! - CONGRATULATIONS AND STAY PUT VIBES _

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 10/03/07 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP July, EDD 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) - (IVF) BFP September Twins, EDD  

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 04/06/07  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 04/07/07 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

ELFIE - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

ktc - (IVF) BFP October, EDD 

Bubba - (Clomid) BFP October, EDD 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD ?/08/07   

Janie - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 16/08/06 

Peewee55 - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 

Aqua (Aquaem21) - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December TWINS, EDD  

 _ 2WW BABY MAKERS  _

Emma-pp - Basted 24/01 

Molly6 - Testing 5th-06th/01 

Po - Testing 13/02 

pip7 (Pip) - Basted 31/01 

 _ ROLLERCOASTER INJECTION GIRLS - GO LADIES GO !! _

Sweetpea - Baseline scan 24/01
Becki - Stimming
Keira - Injecting from 05/02 for 1st IUI
Strawbs - 4th IUI
Hugs - Injecting from the 31/01 for 2nd OI and IUI
Elodie - Injecting from 05/02 for second IUI
Frannyt (Francine) - Injecting from 05/02 for 1st IUI
Sailaice - Clomid for first IUI

 _ LADIES IN WAITING - OUR TURN NEXT _

L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI/IVF apt 
Lainie - waiting for 1st IUI
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI
Kath2 - Waiting till the new year 
b3ndy - waiting to start 2nd IUI
Marsh - Waiting to start 1st IUI
Gingertiger - starting IUI Jan/Feb 07
Doozer - Waiting to start 5th DIUI
Dobbie - Waiting to start

_  LADIES TAKING TIME OUT  _

Carrie3479 (Corrina) -3rd IUI when she is ready
LucyMcGoldrick

 _ LADIES MOVED ON TO OTHER TREATMENTS _  

Jodsterrun - currently on 2WW
PetalB - Taking time out 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon
Jo Jed - stimming
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Starr - follow up appointment with consultant 12/07/06
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
lexi123 - awaiting consultation at Care re antibodies
Andie78 (Andie) - planning IVF in May/June
Holly C - Special hugs 
Erica - Special hugs
********** -Special hugs
Lotusflower - D/R for IVF/ICSI 
Misky - IVF/ICSI in March/April 2007
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10/07
Teena (TC2) - Moving on to ICSI January 07
Sweetpea - IVF waiting list for September 07
Linzi32 - D/R for FET Jan 2007
Fowler - starts injecting for 2nd IVF 15/01/07
Chickadee - About to start first IVF
SAMW - Moved on to IVF
Ginny - Moving on to IVF 
Marycleary - Moving on to ICSI

BunBun - approved for adoption 24/01/07 . Awaiting a match
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06/06 . Awaiting a match

_  LOST GIRLS - We would love to know how you are _ 
Cuddles34 
Nats210 (Nats) 
Jen121
Rossie
Nickid
Claudiamark
Polly1
Froglet
Luna
Ipswichbabe

  ​


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Firstly, please check the list and let me know if I have any details wrong. I try to keep it up to date but do need to know when I get  it wrong. Have had a little change around too, so let me know if it is OK or you can think of a better way of presenting the info without excluding/offending anyone.  

Candy - Thanks for the new thread. I notice you have snuck a sneaky new ticker on your signature. Sure I have not seen that before. Congratulations, I hope you are well with it!!

Becki - Nice to 'see'. All the very best for your baseline on Friday. 

Strawbs - My   goes out to you, you really seem to be having a rough time of it at the moment. I really hope that you do get to test and that it is not all over prematurely. As for doing TX back to back, personally I think you have to think not only about if your body can handle it but if you can handle it psychologically as well. I know one of the girls that went on to IVF had her IUI's back to back and she said that with hind sight, she wishes she had waited. She is now preg. But it has to be your choice, you know what time you have and how you are feeling . Best of luck that you do not even need to think about this question !!

Mads - Congrats on the contracts coming through. So hope it is a new house and new   for you. So know what you mean about mothers acting different around other siblings partners. My sisters new fiancee is the bees knees as far as my mother is concerned. It's because he does not challenge her and my DH will. Ho hum....

Ginny - It is a tricky subject telling your friends or not. As Emma said, there is then the added pressure of them asking if it worked or not. I have told three friends, one an absolutely wonderful woman who is also on this site and one who is no longer trying for children but has been there, so thy both knowwhat it about and one a friend who asked the question at the wrong time and I was a bit wobbly and blurted the whole thing out. I am glad I have those three, but I would tell no more because of the expectation thing - when I know for one, I put enough pressure on myself! What I would say is that if you think they can handle it and support you in the ways that you need, then it's safe. But look after yourself too - sometimes it is easier to hid under a rock without people asking you what is going on when things do not got to plan. 

Keira - Ohh dear, I am a bit dumb re the CBB . The whole Jade Goody saga has got on TV all the way over here. Was on our 6 o'clock news two nights in a row. So glad your AF has arrived so you can get on with things! 

Kizzy - The 3rd of OCTOBER !! My goodness, it is an eternity away when you just want to get on with things. I am glad you have got a plan tho to try and cut that wait down and hope that it works out very soon (or is not needed at all )

Emma - All the very best for basting today. I hope you are not reading this and have your feet up, relaxing. Take care, drink loads of water and lots of positive thoughts for you      

Lucy - Ohh my goodness  , I was really sad to read that you and Ryan are having trouble at the moment. Given that you have lost your baby are either of you entitled to counselling and would either of you entertain the idea. It may help work through some of the stuff that is difficult to put words to right now. I really hope that this is just a phase of his grief and that you can both work through it quickly    

Sweetpea - Welcome back and best of luck for your scan tomorrow 

Marycleary - Given the line of work you are in and the amount of yourself you would have to give with your children at home, I completely understand you not asking about your friends pregs. Sometimes you have to do that little bit to protect yourself my lady  . Foster carers are amazing people and I don't know how you are going through this at the same time as well. As for DH's sperm, it only takes one and they will have washed it before basting! Fingers crossed that you will not need another tx, but if you do - at least now you know what you are working with  

Sailaice - How exciting to get to the starting blocks. Wishing you loads of good luck. 

I have come down with tonsillitis this morning. Given how   I've been feeling lately, I wonder if I have been trying to fight it off for a while. Also my dad - who is really the kind of dad every girl deserves, went in for an operation today. I have to go into town but am waiting to hear how he is before I leave the house.  

Hope everyone's Wednesday is a good one. Half way to the weekend    

M x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Misky
Your lists are fantastic!!  

I know where chickadee is if it helps your list, she's over on the ivf thread, starting down regging soon.

good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Misky, thanks for the list honey!

Ginny, I'm so sorry you're feeling so down chick. Take it easy and try and focus on your anniversary this weekend. We're all here if you need to talk, rant, shout... thinking of you...

Hello to everyone else, just a quick post this morning. Will catch up on my lunch break.

Candy... congratulations, I didn't realise you are pregnant!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!  

Misky I am so sorry you have tonsillitis  . Hope your dad is ok too hunni  

Ginny    Hope you have a good aniversary.

Lucy  see you on your lunch break.

Well I took my second provera last night, taking third one tonight. Still no sign of the  the silly old  . I feel like such a fraud on here as IUI hasn't started yet  I am a bit scared about taking clomid this time around as it is 100mg, I will be going crazy!!

It's so cold this morning I hate being at work, I know where I would rather be ........ 

Saila xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

morning,

thanks saila, lucy and misky for your kind words.  

lucy, have been reading your posts...i also wondered if conselling may help...you've both been through so much  

strawbs, hope you are feeling a bit brighter...thinking of you lots hunny and   

i am skiving off work today...felt i had 3 good reasons...pain from injections (my goodness the gestone kills), lack of sleep from all the crying last night, and thick snow...it really is beautiful...
need to grieve today, then start looking forward again.  booking my ivf consul today...need to be proactive.

hope you are all ok...thank goodness for you and your lovely kind, understanding words.  love to you all
 
Ginny


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

*downregging day 12*

not much happening now, just waiting waiting waiting for scan next Wed and we can get going with these injections   

misky - thanks for the list

strawbs, maryclarey, emma - hope 2WW not dragging too much 

ginny - hope you are doing ok   

sailaice - fingers crossed  arrives soon and you can get going with tx

becki & sweetpea -  with scans

lucy, gingertiger, kizzy 

mads -  on getting your new house

Kx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad you are feeling a bit brighter Ginny - it is a rotten thing to have to go through - but we are all thinking of you.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ginny hope you can regroup today hun. Staying away from work is a good idea.

Keira what will the scan be for next Wed? To measure follies?

Gingertiger


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
firstly candy-I have just noticed your ticker too, congrats!

Secondly thanks misky for the updated list (I will be testing early-26th         , I know, I know but it is my birthday and just want to get it over and done with.

Mads-congrats on the house!, how exciting.

Sail-hope af comes soon so you can get on with the iui.

Emma-good luck

Lucy, how are you feeling

lots of      to mary clarey, ginny and all the other 2ww!

hi to kizzy, keira, gingertiger and sorry if I missed anyone else.

Ginny-I am sooooooo sorry you are finding this hard, I have been the same this cycle.  I do hope it works for you but I know that inside you sometimes know what is happening.  I hope you are feeling a little brighter today and I am thinking of you.     Have you done back to back cycles too?  I think emotionally it is very hard.

Well today I have vey little cm and some cramping but nips are no way as sore, so will be doing the test on fri just as a formality , sobbing into my birthday breakfast and then going out and getting p****d!  Haven't made my mind up about the next cycle, will phone consul when bfn and see what he says.  If I don't go again I will not have time for another go befor ivf.  also ivf will not realistically start until june so          

woo hoo only today and tomorrow left at work!  long weekend for me.

strawbs xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Just a quick update before I get back into emailing properly!!

Well after a few weeks away from the site due to another negative again in middle of December,xmas and a fantastic holiday skiing for a few weeks at start of January, I am now back to work and back to the 2WW.  Started injections whilst away on holiday and after only being back a few days from holidays late last week, I had IUI yesterday.  All pretty quick really.  So testing on 5/6th Feb.

Thanks Misky for the fantastic update - I did read everyone's posts so I knew what was going on but after a few weeks off it was great to get the summary!!  

Good to see you back Sweatpea  .  Both of us have had a bit of time out!  Fingers crossed!

Take care all

Molly xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hello again,

this staying at home thing is so much better than going to work and crying.  

have appt with consultant booked for 7/2 after much arm twisting. 

also, going on holiday...hooray.  dh found fab last minute deal!!  hard to justify a holiday when spending so much on treatment, but gotta live as well. 

tears are stopping a little... i look like i've been punched in the face and have 2 black eyes...very attractive. 
Guess i'll be leaving this thread soon and going to big school...the ivf board.  it looks so scary...very busy.

Still can't help thinking it's not over till the wicked witch sings,    but know just kidding myself

Ginny


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning sailaice

scan next wed will check that all this downregging has worked and I have no 'ovary activity'  if that is the case then injections will start  (I think)  

 to Molly  -  hope your 2WW is going ok 

Kx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ginny, I'm glad you're taking a day off work to chill and get your head together. It sounds like you need it.  

Strawbs, good luck for testing on Friday. Hopefully you're feelings will be wrong and you'll have a BFP for us.  

Keira, Good luck for your scan next week.  

Molly, hello... and good luck for your 2ww. 

Misky, hello chick. How's the tonsills? Is your dad doing ok? I hope you're both feeling better soon.  

Sailaice, fingers crossed the old   shows her ugly head for you so you can get started on your treatment. I've got everything crossed for you.

Kizzy, hello there, have you chased the hospital again yet or are you giving them till next week? Let us know how your chasing goes.

Hello Sweetpea, how did your scan go? Well I hope...  

Mads, how are things with you?

My day is going so slowly I'm very bored at work today and have only just sat down to have some lunch. Not good! 
I've been seeing a counsellor but Ryan isn't interested. He says he can't speak to me so how would he be able to speak to anyone else about his feelings. I see his point but just wish he'd try. I feel at present like I'll never get pregnant again. I'm overweight, the diet's not working and I'm feeling pooh. Last time before IUI I did the low GL diet and it worked a bit to make me feel better but I didn't lose much weight. Now I'm still carrying pregnancy weight (over 7lbs heavier than I've ever been) and finding it harder than ever to shift. 
Sorry for the moan, I just feel like I need to get it off my chest.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lucy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Molly good luck for this cycle   

Lucy I went to see a counsellor about 5 years ago and it was the best thing I ever did.

Keira I hope it has worked, if not what injections will you be getting??

Ginny don't give up it's not over till it's over!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies 

hope all is well have scan 2morrow not friday, like i keep saying see going   all ready! 

sailaice** i did post but dont no idf you got my message, i have provera to bring on my cycles and after i stop taking them it takes upto about a week after for AF to show! can be upto 2 weeks after you stopped.

hope all well elsewhere 

love and luck becki xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was expecting the next couple of days!! Oh No it will take forever now to start IUI


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hope you all got to see some snow this morning! We haven't seen snow for years and years! I was teaching a class of Year 1 children (5+6yrs old) nearly all of whom have never seen snow! We scrapped the lessons and all teaching and spent an hour making snow angels and snowmen!   YIPPEE! Their faces and laughter was amazing! And apart from many of them crying because their toes and fingers were so cold afterwards it was a wonderful morning and I actually forgot about tx for two hours!! WOW!

Ginny -    to you hoping your day off helps today!!!
Strawbs - I am a little lost on your dates what day will it be for you on Friday? What tests are you using? We have our private app on the 7th aswell - holding onto that if this fails.   for Friday
Lu - big   to you - keep smiling x x
Kiera - hope scan goes well x
Misky - thanks for the list hun seems strange seeing my name there now having read the list for so long!can't believe cbb has reached your news!

 to kizzy, sailaice, gingertiger, sweetpea, becki, mads, molly and everyone else - sorry if I have missed you don't mean to!!

Feeling pretty low today. Had bad AF pains at lunchtime and seriously thought it was all over! But it wasn't and its only day 8!! Just really want to know the outcome - this 2ww really is worse than I thought it would be!   Fed up of constantly thinking about it and feel in no mans land - can't plan anything ahead as need to know the outcome! Part of me really stays   and thinks it has worked and then I think of the results of dh sample and think that it can't of happened! Going to have ICSI privately and a little worried about the cost (seems so unfair!) even though dh reassures me that we have saved enough over the last year its still a worry.
Anyway, enough of me moaning! Thanks for listening lots of   to you all x
Love Maryclarey


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry ginny and strawbs - just re-read your posts !!!!!  
Thought strawbs had appointment in february sorry !!! Think I really am going   on this 2ww!!!

Ginny - where are you going on holiday anywhere hot? 
Strawbs - really hoping for you that you won't have to have IVF and this has worked for you  

Sorry girlies for mucking this up
Maryclarey x x


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the hellos girls! 

Holiday sounds perfect Ginny - where are you going?  I have just come back from 2 weeks away and it was just what I needed.  I know what you mean about the money but you also have to think about your own sanity!  Staying at home is a good idea too - thats where i am today after IUI!  Me, a duvet, a hot water bottle and a cat!!  Although it is only good if work isn't hassling you making you worse!!

Good luck for Friday Strawbs - cant believe another round.  Would be the best birthday present! 

You sound like the best teacher Maryclarey!!!  Mad that some kids haven't seen snow.  Best to make the most of it whilst its here!  Hang on in there - another week to go before testing.  The 2ww is the worse time and we all drive ourselves nuts moving between thinking we are definitely pg and then definitely not.      

You sound so down Lucy.  I cant begin to imagine what its like having the extra weight from being pregnant.  I was only 3 months pregnant when I had the last miscarriage and I just couldn't get rid of the extra few pounds.  And because you just go from treatment to treatment it is really hard to get any 'you' time to do things that don't revolve around treatment.  Counselling sounds good although it would be good I'm sure if dh went too.  My dh wouldn't do it I know and would say exactly what your dh has said.  Don't even know what I could say or do to change his mind.  Guys deal with things in their own way I guess and think that they have to strong for us.  Hope your counselling goes well though Lucy  

Hope AF starts soon Sailaice  

Big   to everyone else today. 

Molly xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

maryclarey, testing fri-early it will be 14days after basting (not counting day of basting).  we are told to wait 17days but with my birthday and everything, plus I already know the result!        

this 2ww drives you mad alright!

strawbs xxx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh Good-luck Strawbs!  My place told me to test on day 14 - so it should be cool - fingers crossed for Friday.  

I have my injection appt tomorrow (learning how to)- feel like DH might enjoy it more than necessary... No sign of AF yet though so no idea when I will get started on my 1st cycle - typical!

It sounds like we are all a bit low at the moment - I suggest big glasses of wine/bars of chocolate for all this evening - lets all raise a mental toast to each other!    luck rabbits to all!

One thing that made me smile reading the posts - i wonder how many cats we own between us - a disturbing amount I'll bet.....


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry not been on here for ages. I had started 2 iui cycles last year which had both been abandoned due to hormone levels. I had appointment with dr yesterday who has advised me due to pcos iui isnt working and ivf is the best route. So i have to wait for my appointment for my ivf screening which i have been told will be around march. 
I know my stay was short girls however i send you lots of     and     to wish you all the best. No doubt i will speak to some of you on the other boards (you know who u are  )

Sam xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Misky,

Just wanted to let you know that I am about to have my 1st go at IVF (omg!!). Heres hoping that proves more succesful for us than our IUIs. At least you will be able to update your list now hun.

Good luck to all you IUI girlies xx

J x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gingertiger I like the sound of glasses of wine and chocolate! I am going to have a few glasses this weekend before I start my clomid and IUI journey!  

Strawbs!! One more day to go!! You can do it!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

morning girls

any sign of af sail?  Mine came 9days after the provera     .  My body is stubborn!

Been to see my counsellor today as I am such a miserable old cow, dreading my birthday tomorrow and poor dh has tried so hard to sort out lots of nice surprises and I just cant snap out of my bad mood.  My counsellor thinks I should not do the next cycle of iui and give my body and mind a break.

I know it hasnt worked as my nips are back to normal and just dont feel anything.

good luck 2ww girls, we need something to brighten up the boards!
strawbs xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi!!!

Well basting yesterday was fine - a few cramp/a bit sore but all good. I came home and stayed on the sofa, and am doing the same today - have really silly DVD's to keep me going............. I just realized that test days are 14 past IUI and if you are on pesserites then its 17 days past iui (I think  ).

Misky - you are fantastic with the lists - thanks hon.. I hope you are feeling better, you are in the right place to take a spoon of manuca honey 3 times a day - it is a miracle for sore throats. How is your dad after his op??

Sweetpea - Hi Hi!!! How are you Good luck for your scan  

Sailaice - I was hilarious on clomid (and Tamoxifen, as I couldn't take clomid due to eyesight after a while) - I kept dropping things.... but it is so worth it to give every chance you can. Sending you   and hope the witch shows up soon.

Sam - good luck sweetie -  

Gingertiger - how did appointment go? Did you do what DH and I did - think the pink needle was the one to inject!!! I nearly passed out before I realised it was only to mix....

Strawbs - Thinking of you - the 2ww is worse than anything, but you are nearly there. I wish you the best present ever for your birthday, but if not, then a great big p*** up!! Remember you have not reached the end yet - stay with it honey..........   

Maryclarey - A big   to you.... It sure is a roller coaster.

Molly - We both had IUI yesterday!! Oh the joys of the 2ww......... How long are you going to stay on the sofa??

Ginny - oh yes where are you going?? DH and I are holding off to book our holidays this year until we know what is happening with treatment - 

Becki - hope the scan goes well today  

Lucy - can I ask if it is a recent blip you are both going through??  The pressure this puts on relationships is immense - and you have been through so much honey. I am glad you are seeing somebody, do remember as well all counselors are different and it may take a few to find the right one for you (but hopefully that is the case now). Don't put too much worry on your DH not going, let him see how it helps you and give it time, We are all here for you honey....   

Keirs - good luck with the scan next week, 

Kizzy and Candy  - Hi, how are you both?

Well I am about to put a new topic on Peer support ref my new worry that I ovulated 12 hours after my trigger shot and am now panicking, can this happen??


Love Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No sign strawbs   I'm really down over it!! 

Do you mean 9 days after the provera finished?? I was so excited about starting Clomid too and looks like I am in for a long wait!

Emma I am glad basting went well! I am looking forward to getting basted now. I intend to rent lots of dvd's, get books from the library and have loads of finger food!! Yay!!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Had Tuesday afternon, all day Wednesday and half day today on the sofa Emma!!  That should do it I think!  Working at home today although taking it easy - still in pjs with laptop!  I have also been watching This Morning although DVD's like you would have been a good idea.  I'm a bit sore this time round - the IUI hurt much more than normal but it was 'higher' apparently.  No gain without pain is what they say I think! 

Normally we are all praying for           - but for Sailaice we should all do a dance for AF to arrive !!!!       

Bye for now

Molly xxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Morning all x x

Feeling really pants - have no motivation today    all I really want to do is have a good cry    Test date next Tuesday still feels soooooo long away! Don't know if I can wait that long . . . . . . . . . why can't they devise a test that tells you straight away!! Never thought the 2ww would make me this      Just want to know NOW!!!!!!! I think because it is completely out of my control - there is nothing I can do apart from pray and wait and wait and wait and wait!!!!!  

Strawbs - not long to go now      
Sailaice - hope the   shows up today!
Emma + Molly - you girls stay on that sofa for as long as you can!!!!
Misky - how are you hun? How's your dad?
Ginny - hope you are coping with this 2ww better than I am big   to you
Becki - how was the scan?
Gingertiger - chocolate and wine - grand idea!! Will def join you on tues when I know the result!

Hello to all the rest of you, Sweetpea, Lu, Keira, Mads, Kizzy and Candy and anyone I've missed
Sorry for the above moan x x x want to feel like me again! 
Maryclarey x x x x x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mary Clarey I am praying for you too hunni! Have a good cry, scream and shout and you will feel much better. I usually try and make myself really busy on 2ww so I haven't got time to think!!

Molly you are right no pain no gain   You keep taking it easy. I can't wait to spend 2 days in bed after basting   I hope they baste me on a friday I will save hols at work


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies. 

Emma, not sure about the ovulation thing. My docs said it takes 24 hours but who knows??

Saliaice, we'll keep doing an AF dance for you chick!       

Maryclarey and Stawbs, hang in there ladies and we're all hoping for good news for you.

Gingertiger, funny you said that... I had choc and red wine last night. It was really needed!

Becki, how was your scan?

Misky, are you feeling any better? 

Molly, keep those feet up! Enjoy the rest you're getting... good luck.

Kizzy, how's the pestering going?

Sweetpea, good luck with everything.

Hello to everyone else too. Hope you're all looking forward to the weekend.

Lu
xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello everyone

Just wanted to pop on and wish Ginny & Strawbs loads of luck for testing             

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and all those jabbing or waiting to start.

Misky - great list as always   my EDD is 16 August.

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Janie, are you going to post your success storie on the success stories thread


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I hadn't seen that thread until just now, but I think I'll wait until I'm a bit further on.


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ya ladies

Had baseline Scan today all went well back on fostimon 150 every other day. 

Going back on thursday for 2nd scan 

Hopeveryone good?

Sailaice** hun please dont be down about AF not showing up yet, its diffrent in everyone, it can take up to only a week to show, then you can start. hun im sending you lots of       for you.

LadyMcGoldrick / MaryClarey / emma pp thanks for all your thoughts, scan went well 

everyone else love and luck 

Becki xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great news about the scan Becki!! I had some AF type pains today but still nothing....I want to start clomid!! <---   

Janie ok whenevers good for you. Don't forget tho   I find it really helpful


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls,

wow this thread is sooo busy.  you don't log on for 24 hours and there's so much to catch up on.

Sailaice...af pains sound like a good sign she really is a  . so hard when we can't depend on her one way or another.

Becki, glad the scan went well.

Lucy, hope you are ok.  me and dh also seem to be bickering...it's so hard and there's such a strain on us all.  it's pretty natural that we'll all have our more rocky moments.

Emma and molly, Keep that sofa warm and enjoy the dvds.

Janie, thanks for your wishes.  bit late for me as af had other plans, but sending strawbs             

maryclarey, hang in there hun.  it really is hard after day 7 of 2xx...incessant knicker-checking and looking out for every twinge.  just gotta stick with it and make sure you're being spoilt.

Keira, how are you today hun??

Gingertiger...i really want a cat but dh hates them...can you believe it??  working on him though.  any tips 

back at work today.  glad i had yesterday to cry...ended day with a row with dh over nothing...both just really upset as the next step is ivf which is huge and demanding...i don't think i cope with iui very well so v scared what i'll be like with ivf.  anyway, anniversary tomorrow so had legs waxed and making effort.

hope all you girls have a good night.

Ginny xxx

ps we're off to egypt...pretty excited!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

*downregging for years !!!!* (or so it feels) I can't even remember what day I am at with downregging but have scan next Wed so will get started then.

Becki - glad scan went well today

sailaice - AF pains good good, I was like that at the weekend wishing my AF to arrive and it did 

ginny, maryclarey & strawbs  for testing

emma & molly - hope you ladies are taking it easy and chilling in front of TV

 to mads, lucy, misky, gingertiger, sweetpea, kizzy and chickadee

Kx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Just a quickie - good luck to testers tomorrow and over the weekend      .  

I'm away for the weekend so wont be logging on - but looking forward to hearing some good news!

Happy weekend all

Molly  xx


PS - Ginny -  anniversary (wow - waxing!!!)  And Strawbs - have a   and good luck with testing xxxxxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

Well its Friday at last     - hope you all have a nice weekend and sending you all    

Kx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Morning girlies!!!!!

Just to wish Strawbs a very very very   

And Ginny a very 

Really hope you can both enjoy your days today x x x x

Love Maryclarey x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank god it is Friday still no sign of AF!!!    

Strawbs


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi All!  Happy Birthday Strawbs - I have my fingers crossed for your testing!

Sailaice - I feel for you - no sign of my AF yet either - although my back is killing me this morning, so I guess it won't be long....

Hey ho - nearly the weekend - except DH has managed to arrange for us to go to dinner with another couple that I can't stand  -Grrrrrr!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Can't you fake illness to get out of it gingertiger??  

Strawbs


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Morning everyone,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STRAWBS - ITS THE BIG 30 ISN'T IT   

Starting to feel a tad stressed about moving now. Managed to organise for the work ( woodworm treatment and damp proof course ) to be done before we actually move in next Friday, so they will start on Monday. We need to lift all the carpets prior to this and dismantle a wardrobe which we are buying off of the lady selling the house. I am working tomorrow morning and DH has a oesteopath appt first thing so won't be able to start straight away tomorrow. Still trying to organise removals, the bloke forgot to turn up last night to give us a quote, so having to come around tonight. We are going out tonight for FIL birthday. Have hopefully managed to organise a guy to re-lay the carpets for us next week, ready for the big move next Friday. Just remembered we need to cancel direct debits arghh!! Too much too rememebr. Still cannot wait to move in and mark our mark on the lovely cottage.

I popped down to the fertility clinic yesterday as working in the same hospital ( and today ) and apparently my notes are with the nurses right now and we should be receiving an appt date any time soon!

I hope eveyone is having a good Friday so far, I am going to be lazy and just say a big hello to you all as got another patient waiting! OPPS!

TC,

Love Mads xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Stawbs, happy birthday chick. How is your day going? Good I hope...  did you test as you thought you would do. Fingers crossed for you honey.

Ginny, how are you feeling too? Are you having a good anniversary? I really hope so... especially after having your legs waxed for the occasion... ouch! Egypt looks wonderful, I bet you can't wait eh!

Mads, sounds like you're a very busy lady! Let's hope you get that appt through soon and that you'll have some good news for us soon.

Sailaice, are you still doing your AF dance...!! I hope so.
Gingertiger... you too... get dancing! 

Maryclarey, how are things with you? Good I hope. 

Becki, glad scan went well for you! Good luck with the one next week too.

Misky, hope you're doing ok.

Anyway I've really hurt my neck last night, picking up a box at work yesterday and then overnight I must have slept on it funny. Not good. Just been driven home from work as I can't feel my right arm anymore. Off to docs this pm... 

Have a fab weekend ladies. Make it a good one.

Good luck for those testing over the next few days.

Love 
Lu
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no AF!!  

Where is Strawbs  hope she is celebrating!!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

OOh girls, forgot to say, have booked an acupunture session for me and DH next Friday ( yes - the same day as moving into our new house ! ). It costs £39 each but this is for a full medical history and then an acupunture session. Never had it before, does this sound reasonable. Subsequent treatments would cost £29 each. He is a doctor and has experience with fertility problems apparently. Does it hurt?  : 

Mads xxx

PS we are still keeping off the caffeine and alcohol and trying to drink more water!


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hope your neck is ok Lu!

Sailaice - I don't think I can fake illness convincingly with this one- I've already tried to get out of it by telling the host that I don't want to go because I don't like this other couple - a fake illness might look a bit obvious now!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like you will have to grin and bear it  

Mads that does sound like a good price


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Cool  

Told DH that they would need to stick needles in his **^!! - AND HE BELIEVED ME      

God I am cruel sometimes!

mads xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thought that would make you smile!  
Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone heard from Strawbs?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

to strawbs,  hope you are having a nice day

sailaice  -  hope your  arrives soon, enjoy your nightout   

Hi to everyone else  

Kx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi  
Happy Happy Birthday Strawbs - Thinking of you

Mad - you naughty  lady  - very very funny!!! (Wish I had thought of that one!!) - no it doesn't hurt...

Sailaice - have a great night

-Hi Keira

Gingertiger - hope your night out isn't too bad  

Ginny - I love Egypt, its amazing. Def go to the tombs in Luxor if you get chance.

Lu - hope your neck feels better honey   

Hi to everyone else......... Where is Sweetpea?

Have taken my cyclogest in the front and am fine with it - so far!!!!!

Happy weekend
Emma xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Strawbs - We have not heard from you, I hope that means it is good news and you are just absorbing . Hope you had a wonderful birthday   and were spoilt rotten!! 

Kizzy - How are you? Have not heard from you for a while. Thanks for the info re Chickadee. 

Ginny - Did you say it is your fourth anniversary? It is our fourth this year too, so it has to be our year as four years is fruit trees for fertility ! Hope you enjoy your holiday  . I absolutely loved Egypt, found the whole place amazing!! Completely agree with you taking a day off work to yourself. We all need to hide under our rock sometimes and just come to terms with things ourselves. Take care of you .

Sailaice - Please do not feel like a fraud posting here. We all go through a stage like that before we  started tx . Hoping the witch raises her ugly head for you very soon - an AF dance         

Molly - Glad basting went well and you have had a good relax to let everything get nestled in there for the next little while. You sound like you are really looking after yourself. Do take care and fingers crossed for you    . 

Keira - 'I've been downrigging for years', I did  ! Wednesday will be here before you know it so you can see how things are going and get on with it. 

Lucy - Sweets,   you are so brave and strong to be getting back on this rollercoaster and you are doing all the right things to be looking after yourself. So glad that you do have the counselling and hope that you are finding it really working for you. Ryan has to work through these things one way or another, so give him time. I can only imagine the pain in your world now, know that I am sending you lots of love and stength to get through this time. Hope your shoulder is feeling much better, as it really is the last thing you need. 

Marycleary - Yes, the 2WW is torture!! Tuesday will be here before you can look around. Fingers crossed for you. Hope you stayed  warm when you take the littlen's out to play in the snow . And please do not worry about ICSI just yet      , hoping you don't have to go down that road. 

Gingertiger - I like the idea of a good luck toast to all  . Hope you are good. 

SamW - Wish you loads of luck with the IVF      

Chickadee - Lovely to hear from you. Hope your IVF journey is a short one! Good luck      

Emma-pp - Pleased basting went well and you are relaxing and looking after yourself. Fingers crossed for you too.     

Janie - Thanks for info, I will update you. I hope that you are feeling well with your preg . 

Mads - Hope the work on the new house goes quickly and to plan. How very exciting ! The price for your accu sounds very good, especially with some one that specialises. You are a wicked   tho! Fancy telling your DH that   !!!

My throat is feeling a lot better tho I take my hat off to single mum's! I have had my two nieces to stay for the last four days, which has been fun. We have been off to the beach and riding on trams at the museum today. The little one loved that she got to ring the bell at the end! they had grumpy tired aunt tonigt tho. Thanks to those that sent good wishes for my dad. He is good, at home and recovering.He is just very tired.

Take care
M x


----------



## doozer (Aug 28, 2006)

hi!
had posted the other day but think it got lost.
i am currently waiting to start my 5th iui but i am now on CD43!!! (ave 35 off treatment) my longest cycle before we started treatment was 42 and i had sore (.)(.) and brown discharge for a few days before. this time i still have no signs. i had some scanty brown discharge 19th and 20th but nil since. i have pee'd on sticks all week and all are negative. getting frustrated, wish my body would get its act together. should i phone my clinic if there is nothing by the end of the week? any other advice greatly appreciated.
xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Morning girls, I have my appt and ovary scan at Monklands on wednesday, not getting too excited as I have been here before, got shunted off for ICSI then OH's swimmers bounced back and we got sent back for IUI, maybe finally we are going to start . Thought I would say hello


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

dobbie  -  I have my baseline scan on Wednesday so maybe we will be getting IUI at the same time.

doozer -  has   arrived yet    

misky -  glad to hear your dad is doing ok, have you recovered from your babysitting duties 

how is everyone else doing,  you ladies have been very quiet over the weekend you must all have busy social calendars  

Kx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all, thoroughly fed-up today    

Still no sign of AF - day 39 now...  Did a test yesterday (negative of course), so this is just my body being an awkward so and so!

I just want to get started but it all seems to take so long!

Sailaice - any sign of AF for you yet?

Did anyone hear from Strawbs?


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello  ,

Feeling very tired and achey this morning - no not too much   over the weekend before u all think that !

We got the keys for our new home on Sat morning so that we could 'prepare' the house for the woodworm and damp course treatment which is taking place ( I hope! ) as I type this. Me and mum spent the whole of Sunday scrubbing the downstairs - I swear the previous lady owner never ever cleaned as her kitchen was disgusting! She called around while we were there and I made my mum answer the door so that she didn't see me cleaning her cupboards ! We officially move in on Friday. There is going to be a lot of work on that house over the next few years but looking forward to giving it a new lease of life.

Still no appt from the hospital but to be honest not too   as kinda got other things on my mind at the moment! U wait the appt will come through for next week or something now, just as we are trying to get things straight!

Hope u all had a good weekend?

Mads xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no sign for me!!


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Where have you all gone? Came home last night after a couple of nights away expecting to hear loads of news and no-one has seemed to have been around!!!!!!!


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Whoops accidentally posted that? Not sure how though as I didn't touch the mouse! V. Strange!!!

Sailaice - feeling for you hun   it must be so frustrating for you     hang in there she will turn up soon wicked  

Misky - glad to hear your Dad is ok and that you've had a nice time with your nieces - you sound a great aunty to be with - bet they loved staying with you  

Emma - glad the cyclogest is ok for you - for me its nasty stuff!!!!! Yucky !

Mads - sounds like you are really busy!!! Glad the house has gone through ok you never know until you get the keys do you!! The kitchen sounds awful! I remember when dh and I moved into our first house the man before had used the back of the radiator as a rubbish bin - it was disgusting - jammed packed full - in fact I don't think I will tell you what we found there - gross. 

Gingertiger - you sound down today x x x keep smiling it will be here soon x x x

Keira - hope the scan goes well on Wednesday

Dobbie - HI! Sounds crazy what you've been through ! Will be great for you to finally start treatment. If you don't mind me asking what was SA like? Only interested as dh's swimmers aren't that good!

Doozer - you need to get together with gingertiger and sailaice!!!

Strawbs - if you are there hun we  and hope you can post soon x x x x x x Here, if and when you need us xxx


Well, have spent most of the day pondering over whether to admit to you that we did the dreaded thing and tested this morning. It was only a day early (due to test tomorrow) and have gone out of my mind the last few days. Dh really worried about me as I could think of nothing else but testing.    I am surprised I waited this long really especially as the packet said I could test up to 4 days early. Anyway we got a BFN this morning     I think I knew this anyway but it makes it no easier when you have to look at the result. So have felt c***p all day. Eaten far too much chocolate. Will test again in the morning but sure AF is on her way. I think it has really begun to hit home now. We have our appointment at the private clinic a week Wed and if they say that dh SA shows that its not worth doing another IUI think we will have to decide whether to go straight for ICSI. We have the money saved and have waited so long for treatment.

Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls, am back!

Thanks for the well wishes, came home from the cotswolds and my laptop is playing up, only just got on line but still tempremental

no af yet sail?        

maryclarey, sorry about your bfn    

emma glad the pessaries are not too bad-less windy up the front-good luck!

mads, the house move is coming along, it seems to have come round really quick, how exciting.

gingertiger, get your best knickers and towels out bring the old witch along!

Hi to Lucy, misky, keira and sobbie, sorry if I have missed anyone!

Have we had no good news?
Mine was not good news, got bfn fri so got p****d!, did another hpt this am and bfn, af arrived at 11am, so back on the old rollercoaster again, 3rd and final month beofre the big guns (ivf).  My consul said it makes no difference to success rates or your body doing them back to back, so here I am £200 lighter (meds) and back on it!  Just hope my mind can take it, always positive at this time of the cycle!

good luck all 2ww, we really are overdue some good news, who makes these stats up anyway?
strawbs xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strawbs      Sending lots of     for you next cycle, fingers crossed it third time lucky for you.  Thinking of you


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls,

well this is my final iui post.  AF arrived this am.  Psyching up for my month off then onto IVF.  V scared, but hopeful.

Strawbs...so sorry hun.  hope you are ok.  you said you thought you knew anyway.  Hope nxt time is the one.

Good luck to all you girls and thanks so much for all your support.

Love
Ginny xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Not been on in a few weeks so missed all that's been going on but tried to catch up with reading posts. Candy - congrats on your news and Misky thanks for including me in your list, you're so good to keep at it and it helps to catch up if you've not been on for a wee while.
As ever there's a lot going on for people. Sorry for bfns - is horrible, horrible. 
Well after our imposed month off due to labs being cleaned over xmas we're on to round 4 DIUI. Basted today and now tucked up in bed with cosy fleece blanket. Did a double dose this time and again it was an excellent sample!! Just hope the lovely wee things are on target and can find an egg - just one please...... We have decided to switch to IVF if this cycle doesn't work but we've still got 5 amps of sperm to use up so might do one more IUI. Had made appt. to speak to consultant this Wed but today he felt that was too soon and wanted us to wait for outcome of this treatment and if BFN, see him after that. Is all a wee bit complicated. We have this donor sperm but can't use it for IVF (they did explain why not but I still don't understand?). We'd need to find another donor so while waiting for that, we may as well use up our supply. We can double up dose again. Please - if I have a guardian angel let them work some magic this time. We have no idea how we'll pay for IVF - how are others managing private treatment? If you don't mind sharing. So far we're managing IUI from my extra job and salary increase from promoted post at work, which could not have come at a better time. We paid for donor sperm up front thanks to very kind parents who would do anything for us. Keep doing the lottery I guess!!!!
So I've joined the other 2ww ers and due to test Feb 13th - here goes again!!
Will try to keep up a bit more.
Hugs - how are you doing. Didn't see any recent posts from you. 
Lots of love and very positive thoughts,
Po xx xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 
how are we all!!??

I am on day 5 of stimming and feeling very moody and depressed had a good cry earlier! 
Injections seem to hurt more this time round, i am on double doses of fostimon maybe thats the apin! 

Sorry no personals as tired hope all well! 

Love and luck to all 

Becki xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Right it seems we need to get our dancing shoes on! Here's an AF dance dedicated to Doozer, Gingertiger and Sailaice (mind my two left feet please!!)                           

Doozer and Dobbie - Welcome   . I will add you to our list, it kind of helps to see where everyone  is at. It is on page one if you want to find it  . 

Keira - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you are ready to go    . 

Gingertiger - Sending you a hug . You are sounding a bit glum  ! 

Mads - Completely understand where you are coming from, the house we moved into was an absolute bomb site! Spent two days cleaning just the kitchen  ! I admire your tack tho not wanting the lady seeing you cleaning the cupboards. I was so angry, I wanted to go and dump all the rubbish they had left (a skip bin and a half) on their new front lawn. Hope your apt comes soon so you know where your going, but not too soon  

Sailaice - Hugs to you too sweets, waiting is such a pain !!

Marycleary - So sorry to hear about your BFN . Even if you think you know the result, the reality is always really difficult. I am glad you have another plan tho and a few days before you start, to get your head around what you have already been through . 

Strawbs - You are sounding remarkably upbeat . I really hope this is the one for you and you do not have to go on to IVF  . 

Ginny - So sorry to hear of your BFN. Please stay in contact and let us know how IVF works out for you. Fingers crossed . 

Po - Hope you are resting up and staying warm. Good luck   

Becki - Really hope you start to feel a bit better very soon with the drugs . They can knock you round a bit. 

Lu - Thinking of you   

Special hello's to Sweetpea, Emma and Molly. Hope you ladies are ok. Hello to everyone else.

Well, nieces returned, reunion between my youngest niece and dad was very sweet. Nice to have little bodies in the house and I so hope I have my own here soon! Really battling with sugar (read Chocolate) cravings at the moment. Any one have some tips to over come them ??

Take care all

M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!  

Still no sign at all of that  . I might email my consultant today.

Misky   Thanks for the dance  it works. I do slimming world so when I have a chocolate craving I try and have an options and it slightly eases it  

Po hope you stay all tucked up with your fleecy blanket!!    

Ginny good luck with IVF hon.    

Strawbs   I'm so sorry about the BFN! Am really glad you are back though I was trying to hunt you down but there was no sign of you  

MaryClarey I am so sorry about your BFN and hope that ICSI will work for you.     How do you feel about doing ICSI?

Mads ooo did you get the kitchen all clean?? I can't wait to move house but it won't be for 2 years yet. We got our current house at auction so my dad helped us out by paying cash for it   we spent about 16k on it and now it is worth 96k so very good!! We got a mortgage for 66 and paid my dad back but everything is as we want it.

Love Saila xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls
Sorry to hear of your bfn strawbs  

I have a problem, my af was due around Fri/Sat but the old witch hasnt showed  
I did a test this morning and it was negative.
I've been feeling weird for a few weeks now, light headed, going to loo more often, also had a little bit of brown spotting on Wed/Thurs last week.

Am really confused, never usually late.  Its one month since my last bfn with iui.

When would I likely get a pos result with a pee stick? I used a superdrug one, and it says from day of missed period it is 99% accurate.
So I must just be late for some reason
Hope its not early menopause!   
I will wait and see what happens, and test again in a few days, or go to docs.
Cant imagine I would fall pregnant just like that, but its horrible not knowong whats going on  

Hope you are all well


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

all!

Bad news about all the BFNs.  We haven;t had any good news for so long now.  Thoughts are with you Strawbs, Maryclarey, Ginger.  

Kizzymouse - dont give up!  Stranger things have happened   

There are so many 'waiters' - either waiting for AF or testing.  Couldn't possibly do a better AF dance than Misky!!  .....but thinking of one now!    

I'm keeping busy trying not to think about testing - another week to go! 

Bye for now,

Molly xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

strawbs, & maryclarey  -  sorry to hear about your BFN's   but keep up that    

ginny -  good luck with moving to IVF 

kizzy  -  I had  a negative test with a wee cheapy preg kit and then one week later got a clearblue which was positive so fingers crossed.

Mads  -  oh really feel for you with your house situation,  we moved just over a year ago and it was a nightmare but we got there in the end

sailaice  -   why does she not show when we are waiting.  Did your consultant get back to you

becki -  hope you are feeling better

 emma, misky, gingertiger, lucy, molly, po, doozer and dobbie (and anyone else I have forgot)  hope you ladies are all doing ok

Kx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Well it seems such a sad time for this IUI round............ Strawbs, Ginny and Marycleary my thoughts are with you. Strawbs I think you made the right choice to go for it again honey so am sending you a   .

A big                                                                  

To bring on the   - she sure is being a c** this month.

Mads - good luck with everything!! Moving is a nightmare - we are going to put our place on the market mid Feb!!

Po - you stay nice and relaxed and warm for as long as you can, DH is doing all the hovering this 2ww and I am not cleaning!! Sorry I can't answer your question - why don't you post on peer support??

Kizzy - I am crossing everything for you 

Misky - Well if I had the cure for chocolate cravings I would be so so happy!!! I read in one of the lovely Natasha posts (I am sure we all know who I mean) that its good to drink lots of water and a pint of milk in the 2ww - so what I do is drink a cup of hot milk with 2 cubs of
Green and blacks (all organic) so its the yummyist hot choc ever!! (thats when I don't give in to a bag of harribo and a bag of choc covered peanuts).... I was ordering some eye gel from New Zealand yesterday - Jurlique, its amazing stuff!! 

Becki - ouch poor you - I found it harder this time for some reason too - my stomach was black and blue for the first time!! It will soon be over xx

Hi Molly, Sailace, Janie, Dobbie, Doozer, Kiera - good luck with scan - Lucy, and Ginger.... And a big sorry for anyone I have missed!!

We have a weekend at silverstone booked for the time of the test date as I gave DH a formula one race for his Christmas prezzie - So if its a BFN then we can drink loads of bubbly!!! I need a drink as my (our family) dog had to get put to sleep this weekend    he was a very old boy (between 18 and 20 - not sure exactly as RSPCA rescue) but he is in a better place chasing seagulls.

I have now realized why the cyclogest is yucky!! - I now alternate days   

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kizzymouse,. Molly is right don't give up! I hope you get a positive when you test again!!

Molly I know it is so annoying I am sick of waiting for AF   

Keira, I forgot to email her!! Going to do it right now  

Emma


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

I think Misky's dance has done the trick    at last!  All systems are go!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya ladies - I am awaiting to start a medicated IUI and have been told by my clinic I will start downregging around CD19...I wasn't aware I would need to downreg and wondered if any other ladies had done this?

BTW is it OK to join you?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course you can join us Sarah!! Anyone can join this thread.

I'm not too sure what downreg means...what meds will it be with? I am doing my IUI with clomid on the NHS. 

Can anyone else help Sarah??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

downregging is like what you have with IVF it stops your natural cycle I believe ...I think keira has d/r I have PM'd her.

My clinic don't do unmedicated or clomid IUI's for some reason


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That might be a good thing then there will be more chance for you  

I'm just waiting for stupid provera to work so I can start the joys of clomid again


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

well what do you know, just had a phone call from the fertility clinic and we have been asked to attend next Mon ( 5th ) at 10am for our IUI planning appt! So, we will be in our new house, just!, and now about to embark on IUI arghhh!!!! Don't get me wrong, I am pleased, but would have been nice to have had a little more time to settle into our new home! Now I am a bit scared cause of having a bigger morgage and want to do lots to the house. God I cannot believe I am typing this, I really do want to be a mummy but I do panic about money sometimes!

A BIG HELLO TO YOU ALL,

Mads xxxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't panic Mads - its normal to feel that way!! You thought it would be soon - but to be honest it will be good to have something else to occupy your mind - just prepare all your nearest and dearest that they will have to help with lifting/decorating and you can project manage  

Hi Sarah - sorry I don't know about downregging, but good luck - 

WOW gingertiger well done!!! Now we just need the provera to work for Sailaice -  

I have been sooooooooooooo up and down today for a change - DH just laughed when I said I thought I had been so more balanced this time   

Oh well ........................


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Emma PP - no-one has ever said well done to me for getting my period before!  It made me laugh out loud!  

try explaining that one to your entire office!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here, She's here

Mads thats great news!!   9 months down the line the house will be finished and you could have a baby one the way   

Emma  here is to being up and down    100mg of Clomid here I come I will be swinging off the ceilings!!

Ginger looks like we are cycle buddies


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi sailaice

so glad   has arrived,  now the fun begins   

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Keira! I start the 100mg of Clomid tonight  I have only ever had 25mg before and that was enough to drive me crazy!


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Fantastic Sailaice!!    for the follies to come on - here is hoping you wont go        on the clomid (it shouldn't be for too long, just try to take it easy) I have been dropping just about everything and I couldn't watch the fortune give away (see I can't even remember the name of it   I have a degree for goodness sake!!) tv program last night, DH had to turn over after the bit about the rescue puppies. And I am doing things like missing the sugar because I put it in the freezer....   AND I can't string a sentence together............ the joys of fertility treatments.

Gingertiger - OOOPS! Did you explain it ok??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've rang the hospital to tell them  is here, they are ringing me back with a follie scan date but she said she is pretty sure it will be on Friday the 9th of February!!  

I am going to take evening primrose, selenium, Zinc, Wellwoman, Pregnacare and 1000mg of vitamin c too! DH is going to take his vits too. Starting back on the 2litres of water today.

  sugar in the freezer??   I can't wait to jpin you   My favorite (not) s/e were the panic attacks I used to get driving home last time I was on clomid and that was only 25mg


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls
Sail, great news on the af!  
It has been a pretty depressing month so that is a bit of brightness!

I am keeping a low profile this month so less FF.  Have taken up knitting again, which is remarkably therapeutic, making my two fur babies new blankets (well cant knit baby clothes!)

Not feeling particularly hopeful as I think IVF is where we are heading so might as well just get it over with!

I will check back in every once in a while and see how you are all doing.

good luck strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck with the knitting Strawbs! Don't give up hope hun.    I don't know what else to say sweetie but I hope you come back soon


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Sailaice - just spoke to my nurse and my scan is....Friday 9th of Feb!!!  Yay - Hi cycle buddy!

Strawbs - please keep popping in to say Hi - we will be wishing you all our best!!!


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Sailaice... so happy   has arrived! Clomid drove me mad! I was very hormonal and felt i was going crazy! really hope this cycle works for you! 

Everyone else thinking of you have scan 2morrow 2 c if follies are growing so keep your fingers crossed for me! will be on 2ww next week which is scary! 

Love and luck to all 
Becki xxx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

oh good luck Becki!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, I'm sorry I've not been on for a few days. I've been very busy at work and the weekend was manic.

I was so sorry to read about all the BFN's on here. I was really hoping we'd have some good news. 

Ryan and I are getting on a little better this week. So fingers crossed that things will work out ok for us.

Hello and lots of love to everyone... I'll catch up properly soon.

Lu
x


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Gingertiger... Thank u hun! 

LadyMcGoldrick... thinking of you as well, glad things are getting a bit better.

XX
Becki x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just had baseline scan and have either a cyst or collapsing follie 19.5 on right ovary.  Nurse took off bloods and will speak to Consultant on Friday re:  either keep going with downregging or starting injections

Have any of you ladies had this sort of thing going on.

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gingertiger I am so excited!!    They haven't phoned me back for a scan time yet   I was hoping for after 4pm but it is doubtfull!

Keira I hope you get good news honey   

Lucy I am really glad you and DH are getting on better!!  

Becki   hope there are lots of follies there for you!!


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Lucy - glad things are looking up for you both  

Kiera - I had the same - my baseline scan showed what seemed to be cyst (and was) when I was expecting to have my first IUI (after waiting over 6 months I was devastated!) They did a blood test and pregnancy test (as they said it looked like I could be pg! What a roller coaster) and then they phoned through the results saying I needed to have the cyst removed. As I had not suffered this before I got it done privately on DH insurance + they took away endo/other bits that needed doing at the same time.... In hind site I was really glad they sorted it ... SO I guess what I am saying is worst case is you need a cyst sorted, if you do then you are going to be in great baby making form - if not then great you can carry on with treatment. I know this is a big game of testing our patience, but hang on in - you are so very close.
xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hi girls, 
had my baseline scan today so start when AF kicks in, which is about 2 weeks as I have just ov'd.
Clomid and the puragon injections so just gotta be patient.
Just a question for those that have been through this before, did you cancel all your energetic and bust things in advance, I have dog agility shows and a trip to Crufts all booked for while I am eithe having treatment or on the 2ww, shall I cancel now or play it by ear?

Dobbie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

evening ladies

strawbs  -  good luck with future tx's    

sailaice  -  did you get your scan sorted out

emma  -  thanks for reply re: cyst,    hopefully I will go back and it will have just disappeared into thin air.....  

lucy  -  really glad to hear things are going better for you and dh

becki  -   for scan tomorrow  


 maryclarey, mads, misky, gingertiger, molly, doozer, dobbie and sarah 

Kx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Folks,
So much news in last couple of days. I think I'm going to have to go wireless. It's a pain having to plug in cables etc. (actually that sounds dead lazy but you know what I mean). Then I can try to keep up better. Well thanks for the wee messages in posts. Unfortunately, although I am still trying to relax work is really full on just now and I keep having to keep myself in check and not get too over excited. Wouldn't it be lovely to have paid time off going through all this - well I can dream eh? Going for a massage on Friday and hairdresser Sat. Maybe going to chabge style but not sure. I'm terrible about going shorter. Still trying to get properly on to healthy eating. Fits and starts just now but so many lovely clothes in shops I think that might foot me up the bum. I am definately not the person to solve the chocolate craving. I say feed it in small amounts and with the best quality choc.
Kizzy - hope you're ok. I just hate trying to work out what's going on with your body, trying not to get hopes up etc. It's awful. Hang in there. xx xx
Strawbs - keep in touch. I love the photo of your furry ones. I had 2 who died last year and I really miss them. One was a ginger just like yours awwww! Hubbie does not like cats. He's a dog lover. He does puuppy walking for Guide Dogs i.e. we get a puppy to socialise and basic train for their first 10 months. Had our first last year and getting another hopefully end of Feb. Very excited! Between that and new nephew I get plenty time to fulfill maternal urges!!! We are heading to IVF too. You hang in there.
Dobbie - it's hard trying to plan ahead. I'd say try to do what you have planned and you can always cancel when you're clearer what the score is. I remember when we started out on this I had my diary all planned out and marked when period due etc. as have always been so spot on and regular. How naive. I had no idea my system would be so messed about and become so unpredictable. You live and learn!
Sailaice - you sound so excited it's lovely. Good luck.
Ginger - you too.
Everyone else a big hello.
Love
Po XX XX


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Kizzy - I hope you get some answers soon hun. I have my fingers crossed for you that it is a preg that the other stick lied    , but if not just remember you have just had a month load of drugs in your system and it has to get all figured out again !!

Molly - Hope the second week is not driving you too  . Still thinking positive for you as we need some thing good from January !!

Emma - I have never heard of Juilique, I am going to go and look it up. I have been using Hema recently, also a kiwi product but available in the UK. It is SO good! (I have really sensitive skin) Sadly, I am not as controlled as you with the two pieces of chocolate in a hot chocolate. If it is in the house and I am like this, it is gone  !! I do agree tho - G+B's is the best!! 
I am SO sorry to read that you had to put your fur baby down  . They are so important and such a big par of our lives, it really is no wonder you are all over the place  Hoping for better days very soon      

Gingertiger - So glad AF has arrived for you and you can get on with things  

Sarah -  , we met on the PCO thread. My understanding is that D/R completely shuts down your system (a bit like menopause) so that the clinicians can administer other drugs and hormones to have a greater control on what is going on, timing etc. I had this in my second TX. Are they doing short or long protocol? 

Mads - So glad your appt has come through  and don't worry, I have a good feeling for you. These things do have a way of working themselves out. Hope all your unpacking is a breeze and you feel like you are sorted at the time TX starts 

Becki - Good luck for your scan today!!   

Keira - I am glad that Emma could answer your question. It sounds like you are in good hands tho, I am glad they are monitoring you so carefully 

Dobbie - Re appt etc, you really have to do what is right for you. On here, some of us take time out and really slow down in the 2WW (especially the first few days) and others carry on as usual. Frustratingly, different clinics give different advise. Really you have to go with what is right for your body (and mind)  . 

Po - I laughed at your post, 'I feed it small amount and with god quality chocolate' . I hope you are OK , you did not sound like your normal self. 

Sailaice - really pleased AF turned up for you , good luck for the next step!

Lucy - So glad to read that you and Ryan are getting on a bit better. Thinking of you, sending you lots of  and strength and hope you are both looking after each other . 

Well, so much for summer here - it is raining again !!!

Take care lovely ladies
M x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, sorry I didn't get a chance to catch up yesterday. I did write a post but it got lost somewhere? Don't you just hate that!

Sailaice, so glad you got your appt through, not long now then for you! Clomid is awful isn't it. I was on 250mg for 9 cycles. What a killer, I was Mrs Evil I think!

Misky, I just wondered why you posted so early and realised you're not in the UK!

Strawbs, sorry you're feeing down about it all. Keep your chin up if you can. I know it's easier said than done though :-( 

Gingertiger, good luck for your scan too, it'll be good for you to have a cycle buddy!

Becki, good luck with everything and hopefully the 2ww will be kind to you hon.

Keira, sorry to hear you have a poss cyst. Hopefully they'll sort it nice and quick for you. When I was pregnant I developed 7 cysts all over 4cm wide. I hope they've gone now as they don't intend checking before I want to start on the injections again. NHS eh!

Kizzy, I hope you get things sorted. Fingers crossed that it's good news for you. Sometimes your body can be so messed up with all the messing about we do to it. Thinking of you.

Mads, hope the house moving and appt go well for you. You know what people say though... new house then new baby! at least that's what people said to me when I moved! Good luck with it all and try not to get too stressed.

Maryclarey, how are you doing now? 

I've just got time to say a quick hello to: Emma, Dobbie, Molly, Po and Sarah before I have to get ready for work. 

It's Thursday today so we're more than halfway through the week already. 

I have hospital appt today, I have recurrent cystitis (spelling!) so I've got to have my kidneys scanned. Can't eat anything today or even drink water till 4.30pm. God knows how I'll cope. My tummy is rumbling already! I can cope with hunger but not the blood sugar lows, I tend to faint if I don't eat for a while! Not good eh ladies! Wish me luck. Hopefully everything is ok, my sister has 3 kidneys but they think it would be very rare for sisters to have the same thing! 

Lots of love
Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Yes it was my body messing me around grr 
Came on yesterday, shouldve known I'd never fall pregnant naturally.
Going to harrass hospital today for a cancellation, I cant book any holidays or plan anything cos of waiting for ivf, so fed up with it all  

good luck to you all


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!!

Well I took the dreaded Clomid last night... 2 horrible pills urgh! I had a very disturbing vivid dream last night it was awful!

Kizzy ~ I am so sorry  arrived   I know how you feel about putting your life on hold. Harrass them, I always do.   

Lucy 250mg  wow you must of been crazy, I am going to stop complaining now about my dosage   I hope your hospital appointment goes well and have DH on standby with food as soon as you get out   

Misky ~ I am not controlled at all with chocolate either   I have been craving it lately so much but have resisted  

Po ~ I had a massage not so long ago near to where I live and back and shoulder and indian head massage which made my hair look like a birds nest.

Dobbie ~ Could you not hire a dog handler for crufts?

Well I am having a fur baby crisis   My lovely red persian girl Tinkerbell was ready to be mated yesterday and I put her in with my gentlemanly stud also a red persian named Red and she totally freaked. She hates him... I was so upset she will get used to him but if she had of been mated yesterday she would of been due bank holiday weekend in April when I am off work anyway! Never mind


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

I use to be on this thread but had to leave it as got lost    but i have been recommended that i come back  

So here i am. I started my oi and iui yesterday. Had my scan and all is well so took my first colmid last night. Not looking forward to the injections but i guess i will just deal with them.

Hope you are all well and look forward to meeting you all.

Hugs
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls   I am lurking if not posting at the moment, still don't know when I can start my IUI.

Just wondered if any of you ladies were at Bristol?  

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hugs  glad you came back  . Which injections are you getting? I am slightly confused as they gave me pregnyl yet no syringe... do I take it back in the hospital with me?

Sarah is it AF your waiting for to start?


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - 

Sailaice - Pregnyl is the trigger shot - so the will either give it to you or give you the needles when you are ready to take it - just remind them on your next scan. Remember it should be kept in the fridge.......... How are the hormones?   If only it could b as easy as your cats for us!! Shame about timings thought.........

Hi Hug  

Kizzy - am sorry hon -    to you.

Lu - hope it went ok today - do you drink lots of cranberry juice?? Its great for urine tract infections.

Misky - DUH   sorry, its from Australia!!! But its amazing and you should look out for it - all natural and organic.

Hi everyone else -got to dash - just forgot I am collection DH


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

      Can I join in!!!!  I'm due to start my 2nd course of iui,off to the Hospital on Monday to collect my medication!!!

Now I'm just getting myself ready....

Last time I was on Norethisterone 5mg,Buserilin(Nasil spray) every 4 hours!! & Puregon 100iui...

This is such a FAB site,I don't know what I would have done without it 1st time round..



Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi all

I posted an introduction about myself on the 'Introductions' thread, so I won't repeat all of that here.  Someone told me I should have a look at this thread as I'm now in the middle of my 2ww after IUI last Wednesday.

It does look great, so would it be OK if I join in too?

Pip


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

hello all

my oestradial levels were 68 today so thinking that might be ok (but what do I know) to start stimms soon.     Will find out for sure tomorrow,  fingers crossed cyst has GONE !!!!

welcome francine  -  good luck with IUI

sailaice  -  I have to get Menopur injections which can be given by auto-injector as they do not need to go too far in and just need to go under the skin   (a bit confused by that but you gals might know what I mean)

Hi Hugs   

 to all other IUI girls 

Kx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello


Hi Keira - how are you hun    hope tomorrow goes well.

Sailaice- i have to take 50mg colmid on days 2 - 6 then gonal injections on cd 5, 7 and 9

Hugs
xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Don't know where to start - so much has happened!!  Will try and do a few quick ones before I pop off to bed!

Welcome Pip and Francine    and welcome again Hugs!!

Fantastic news Sailaice - horrahh!!!!!  AF at last!!  Fantastic news indeed 

Kizzy - sorry about news.  What are next steps now?  

Lu - great news about you and DH .  You must be so happy that things are starting to look up.

Strawbs - stay in touch.  Shame for you to go - let us know what is going on with next treatment. 

Hi Misky - where would we all be without your lists!  They are my bible!!!  How are you??  You busily write about everyone else and forgot to give us a latest instalment on you!

Emma - how is it going?  What day are you testing on?  I'm doing Tuesday - we are day apart I think.  Someone has got to have some luck soon I think  


At this time of night I am not even going to try and remember everyone's name!!  I know that I will forgot some/all!!  My brain is like mush......you know who you all are though.  Goodnight everyone...........sweet dreams

Molly xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, just a quick hello this morning before I go to work... so sorry for not many personals. I am thinking of you all though and sending positive vibes your way...

Sailaice, yes 250mg was awful but I think it affects you on any dose! Feel free to rant at us if you need to! It's a horrid drug eh!

Misky, how are things with you? 

Strawbs how are you feeling? 

Keira, glad it was ok, fingers crossed about the cyst.

Hello also to Becki, Gingertiger Mads, Sailaice, SarahStewart, Frannyt, Pip, Emma, Dobbie, Molly, Po, Maryclarey, Kizzy, and Sarah

My hospital appt was ok, they couldn't see anything serious so that's good, I've just got to wait for a report now.

Lots of love
Lu


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Molly - I think I should be testing Wednesday - are you on Cyclogest?? I am confused be when I should test and so are the nurses at the hospital ( ).... time is going too slowly!!! How are you coping?

Does anyone know - can I test 14 past IUI when on Cyclogest

Kiera - great news!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hello everyone else - 

Welcome Pip and Francine

Have a great Friday everyone

Love Emma


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow you are all   on a night  

I feel a bit brighter this morning, am starting to get excited about scan next week!! 1.30pm on Friday to check follies and hopefully measure my womb lining as I don't think it is that good  

Emma good luck for Wednesday I am going to keep everything crossed for you!!

Lucy I haven't felt really crazy but it is only early days   Last night I felt really low and worthless.

Molly how are you?  

Hugs what are gonal injections?  

Keira fantastic news!!   

Pip   welcome. Chat lots as it is sometime quiet over here


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls  

I haven't been posting much on this board (I'm mainly in the chatroom rabbiting away!), so I hope you don't mind me joining you now.

I am starting injections for my 2nd iui on Monday (AF arrived today  ) anyone else starting around this time too?  Would be lovely to know that I am not the only one  !

Love and   to you all.

Elodie
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Elodie.

I am doing my IUI with clomid not with injections and am a couple of days ahead of you. Good Luck tho!    and stick around.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Fertility Nurse phoned me and I have to start injections of Monday  

catch up with you all later

Kx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Keira said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Fertility Nurse phoned me and I have to start injections of Monday
> 
> ...


Keira - fab news hun. When will basting be ?

Sailaice - Gonal F is the injections oen that i have to start tomorrow    so are you not having any injections then ?

Hello to everyone else ?

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

?

Just a quick note - waiting for DH to come home with a takeaway - in need of comfort food.  I'm not working during the 2ww, which in some ways is nice - to be able to rest, catch up on sleep etc.  But I can really start to worry about things as well.  I've had some period-type pains which my acupuncturist thinks could be implantation pains, so I'm constantly vigilant, and if I don't feel them for a while I start to assume the worst...

So it's an Indian takeaway tonight - very mild though - not allowed anything too spicy.

Hope you're all well, and best of luck to those of you starting on your IUIs now, or to anyone in the middle.  Haven't got used to everyone's names or stories yet, but hopefully I'll get there.

Pip xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!  

Pip I could do with some comfort food, chinese food and marzipan yummy   

Keira that is fantastic new hunni!! 

Hugs what do Gonal F do? Never heard of them. The only jab I'm getting is pregnyl I think.


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello sailaice,

I think the gonal F is to make the follicles grow.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Elodie. Good luck with the IUI.

Sailaice, sorry you felt down and so glad you were feeling better yesterday. Friday's can do that to you! 

Hugs, good luck with the follie growing!

Keira, great news about starting on Monday! Good luck hon.

Pip, keep thinking those positive thoughts. Implantation pains felt just like period pains to me, so fingers crossed hon!

Emma, how is the 2ww going now? Testing on Weds! Good luck!!!

Misky, how are you? You never tell us too much about how you're doing! 

Molly, hello! How are you?

Hello and lots of love to everyone else too. I'm away for the weekend so will no doubt have loads to catch up on come Monday.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone and   for everyone on their 2ww.

Lu
x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi!!

I am sat here at 8.39 on a Saturday morning - whilst DH is sound asleep - it seems so long ago that I had no idea what a Saturday morning was like!!  It feels like all the early mornings to hospital scans, no drinking, early morning injections/meds that when (please oh please God) we do get that BFP it will seem we have been pregnant for years - or so my friends say!! Although I wouldn't complain in the slightest - I have to take my Cyclogest 8 am and 8 pm and it is making me dream so so much (well sort of nightmares).

How are you feeling Sailaice? Don't worry about wether you should have injections or not - if the clomid works to produce one big fat follie than def. take the clomid.... here is a wee follie dance for you and Hugs, Keira - great news  - Elodie, francine and anyone else who I have missed (sorry)                    


Lucy - have a great weekend - where are you off to/been??

Molly - my boobs hurt so much this time, I am wondering if it could be the cyclogest - am trying not to get my hopes up too much as I was so devastated last time..................... Wow roll on Tuesday with good news        

Hi Misky - and everyone else.

I am working today - but taking it very easy - pip thats great you can take it easy for 2 weeks, I did that the first 2 times - well I guess I am being very careful this time too.......................  I am not sure if I am on this planet anymore - I am so spacey, tired, trying to be at peace, moody one min - laughing the next, just want to be a hermit (am my nickname used to be party Emma!! I also plan events/fashion shows and just can't face organizing the one I am supposed to be doing at the moment- I am soooooooooooooooooo tired and hormonal) Well enough moaning/ranting  - sorry   

love Emma xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi emma

Decided not to take cyclogest this time round.  Because of the hormones in cyclogest it makes you feel like you are pg and so it gets my hopes up!!  So for the last 3 goes (and the 1st one (when I did get pg!)) I haven't taken them at all.  When I did take cyclogest it delayed AF - this can happen so the nurse tells me.  I was advised to stop taking cyclogest 14 days after IUI if I had a BFN - this should bring on AF quite quickly if not pg.  It worked for me - but as ever it is always best to ask at your own clinic as they all have different ways of doing things!!

Wait is almost over thank god!  just as few more days to go!  Don't feel any differently really.  But them again I have been pg twice and felt completely different each time - who knows what goes on!!!  I dispair!!!!  

Big hellos to everyone   


lots love

Molly xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

emma  -  good luck for testing on Wednesday   

hello and welcome to elodie 

pip - hope you enjoyed your comfort food last night

 lucy, sailaice, misky, gingertiger, becki, molly, dobbie & doozer and all other IUI ladies


Kx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,


Emma -thanks for the follicle dance     


OMG i need to do my 1st injection tonight and I'm really sick at the thought of it.                      I'm going to do it at 5pm so i need to take it out the fridge at 4 omg omg any one got advice for me.

Hugs
xx


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi Hugs

Don't know if I have any advice as such.  All I can say, after many, many injections (including daily injections at the moment of clexane and progesterone) is that Gonal-F injections aren't too bad.  Just a bit of a sting on the way in, but otherwise it's sort of OK.  (I wouldn't exactly choose to do it for fun but....).

I really hope it goes OK.  I think the first time is the worst.  It sort of gets easier after that.  At times I've been really quite blase about it.  There were a few times when I had to inject myself on trains, and a couple of times the carriage was so quiet I just very quickly exposed my tummy and did it, I think without anyone noticing.  (I'll probably discover I've been caught on camera when it's broadcast on telly!)

Just realised it's 5 o'clock now.  Hope it's gone better than you'd imagined.

Molly - I can understand you not taking cyclogest.  I've heard that some people think it doesn't make any difference to a pregnancy.  I am taking gestone injections, but I was in two minds about it.
I don't really feel any different either.  I have sore boobs and some lower abdo pains, but they could be the meds etc etc. but then again maybe I am.........I can have this conversaton with myself a hundred times a day.  Fortunately I have a fantastic acupuncturist who keeps me thinking positively.

Sounds like there are a few of us testing around the same time - I'm testing on Wednesday.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for all of us.

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying your weekends.

Pip xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow you ladies have had a good  

Lu I do feel better now haven't been that bad with the s/e's but don't want to speak to soon  

Emma I've been having nightmares on the clomid   dreamt vampires were coming to get me this afternoon when I had a nap  

Hugs how did the injections go!?  

Hello anyone I've missed   

Hope your having a good w/end, remember your not alone! we're all in this together


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Evening Girlies  

Just wanted to say hi to you all and hope that you are having a good weekend.  I'm just off out for dinner with friends, which should be nice (my friend is ttc also).

Sailace / Lucy / Emma-pp / Keira - thanks for the welcome  !

Hugs - hope the injection went okay   - I'll be joining you on Monday!

Love to all      
Elodie
x

PS.  Have there been any recent BFP's with IUI?  I hope so - need a bit of inspiration.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There have been. I know of 2. Liz (Magpie) is pg with twins and Janie has fell pg with a single baby.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Lucy - Glad that your scan came up with nothing. Hopefully things will clear up for you very soon, I don't imagine cystitis is very pleasant. Hope you have a lovely weekend away. Going anywhere nice ? 

Kizzy - Glad AF arrived. Fingers crossed for you hun as you start this next tx  

Sailaice - Those hormones have kicked in - Chinese food and Marzipan   !! There was a lady who got preg on Clomid towards the end of last year, she was looking at starting her IUI and what do you know.... Hope the same happens for you   . 

Hugs - Welcome back  and hope that your injections are going ok. If it s any help I breath out as I insert the needle. It helps to relax me a little. 

Sarah -  , you lurking there. We met on the PCO thread. 

Emma - I took the cyclogest, but have a short latual phase, so thought the progesterone may help. My understanding is that you test 14 days after basting and that as the HPT    is testing for HCG the progesterone does not impact the accuracy of the test. But like Molly said, check with your . 

Franny - Welcome and good luck with your second IUI. 

Pip - Welcome and hope that the  is treating you well. Hope you are looking after yourself with your time off work!

Molly - Poor you  , you do sound like you are all over the place. Hope your head has sorted itself out by now and you back on this planet (although being on your own planet may be more fun some times   )

Elodie - Welcome back and best wishes for you starting to inject on Monday. Hope it all goes well. The list of pregs is on page one. I try to keep this up to date through the thread as well . As far as I know we did not have much luck in Jan - but Feb is going to turn all that round, right girls 

Keira - What a long haul. Good luck for starting injections   . 

Not much going on in my world. Waiting for my sister who is stuck in traffic after the Rugby 7's so we can go to a family 60th birthday party. It is a sunny warm day tho for a chnage. I thnk NZ is the only place that is not warming with the climate changes !!

Take care one and all

M x


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi again  

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for being so welcoming and supportive during my  .  

Pip

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Pip How are you? Are you having a good weekend?

Misky did you have a nice time at the birthday party??

I have no side effects   I'm convinced clomid isn't working and I am growing no follies


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I am up at clinic in the morning so will be given all my drugs and will start my injections tomorrow  

elodie  -  hope you get on ok with your injections tomorrow

misky  -  how was the party  

sailaice - your clomid will be worked and those follies will be growing    

pip -  hope your   is going ok,  is it Wednesday you test 

 emma, becki, lucy, molly, francine & sarah and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

When do you have your first scan Sailaice??  You'll soon see that things are working!!  Although every month can be completely different with some months being faster growth and more follicles!!  I didn't have that much of a reaction to clomid at all either - I took the max dose (3 tabs per day) - and I got pg once on clomid - so musthave worked!  Each person is different    Sure your folies are doing well  

How was the party Misky??  How is weather out there?  Isn't it meant to be your summer now?  

Hope you had a fab weekend Lucy.  Di you go away with DH? How are things? Hope it was super! 

Hello to everyone else.  Hope weekend was good  .  

Bye for now

xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
Well so much chat hope I can remember to give everyone a mention.
Misky - hi honey. You thought I was a bit not usual self the other day. I'm ok, I think I posted just after IUI and I was really bloated and had trapped wind (sorry) - not pleasant at all!!! Feeling fine now. Half way though 2ww - test Feb 13th. Will be in Skye again on a weeks hols. Can't wait. We werer watching the 7's on TV today - was good. Better than the crap game Scotland played yesterday - not amused!!!
Welcome ladies - Pip, SarahStewart, Francine and best of luck. 
Hi Hugs - good to see you back. You're on the same drugs exactly as me. Hope your first injection went ok. I remember my first - I had expected a completely different type of injection. I thought I was getting something that would automatically go in at the press of a button, like when you get the finger prick giving blood!! When I saw the needle I thought on my God I'm having to literally stab this into myself. I worked myself into a frenzy and had to phone my nurse friend to come and do it for me. I didn't even feel it and felt a complete idiot. Now though I have it down to a fine art and have never felt a thing. I go at it quite slowly as I think if you do it too fast that's when it stings. I think other types are worse so quite nervous of what I'll have to do come IVF. Cross that bridge when I come to it though. Good luck. Still no luck with that blooming chat room. Just a blank screen, nothing happens?
Hi to: Kizzy, Elodie, Sailace (loads of luck. I'm sure you'll have nice follies, when is your next scan?), Keira, Becki, Lucy, Ginger, Dobbie, Maryclarey and anyone I've missed - so sorry.
Emma - wishing you loads of luck.
Anyone else due to test around 13th?
Best wishes to you all.
Love
Po xx xx









Molly - hope you are you ok sweetheart.
Hello all you other girls - Sailace, keira, Elodie, Emma, kIzzy,


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

[fly]Hello all    [/fly]

Well Ladies thanks for all your advice on the injections............... well i done it and it was easier than i imagined    so next one is tomorrow at 5pm so roll on tomorrow. 

sailace - what side effect did you think you would get from colmid  tmi comming up..... I'm getting this white discharge. Does anyone know if thats normal ?

How is everyone else ?

Hugs
xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello Girlies!!

Just a little post - I am sorry for not posting for nearly a week! After finding out our BFN result last Tuesday I have been really poorly in bed   great just to top off the horrible news   Anyway today I have managed to get out of bed (I have never been in bed for so looooooonnnnnngggg - dh has been lovely and looked after me) and thought I would quickly post a hello!!!!! I have been reading all your news this week when dh has brought me the lap top and I will catch up with personals in the next two days. We have our private appointment on Wednesday and I have 101 questions for them hope they are ready for us!!!! May well go straight for ICSI if not start IUI scans again next week.

Sounds like quite a few you are testing soon so here's some      for you all x xx x
Sorry for the 'me' post! catch up soon 
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!  

MaryClarey I am so glad your back   I think it's fab you have lots of questions written down   You will definately be prepared!

Hugs I haven't had any discharge, I feel irate today but thats about it. I know some people do get lots of discharge though with stimulated cycles.

Po my scan is friday at 1:30pm all on my own   I told DH he wasn't needed and am seriously regretting it now   Are you still really bloated?? I hate it when I get bloated in 2ww! 

Molly6 scan is on friday  I am so worried. Wonder how many follies are sprouting!!  

Keira! Great news   Are you excited about starting the jabs? 

OMG can't believe scan is 4 days away practically so scared. I really REALLY want this month to work


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

Maryclarey - poor you!! hope you feel 100% soon and you go girl   with questions at you appointment - I normally take a list (but I do tend to feel very intimidated for some reason - I forget WE ARE PAYING THEM!!!). 

Hugs - YES!!!!!!!!!!!! thats fantastic - you will be fine with them now, the 1st is the hardest!

Po - glad you are feeling better - the bloating is horrid.

Molly - Thanks for the advice - how are you feeling about tomorrow? - What time will you test? I have 2 boots home test kits for Wed.... If I was ever to get a BFP I will go and purchase a clearblue digital just to see it  say pregnant!  Thinking of you...  

Keira - hope the injections are going OK  

Sailaice - I am sure it's working....  Any more nightmares? (see its having effects so must be working - along with strange food cravings  ) I am having such strange dreams but because my memory is shot away I can't remember them    Good luck for Friday          

Hi Pip - how are you?? I know what you mean about side effects and going round in circles in your head - I decided to ask for cyclogest and after panicking about taking it I have realized it will not do any harm (only good if needed) and just send me loopy with sore boobs thinking am I? Am I not?

Misky- Thanks for confirming what I thought - only 2 days left!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your bit of sunshine - its cold, foggy, raining and grey here!!

Lucy - how was the weekend away?

   Elodie, Kizzy, Sarah, Francine, Becki and anyone I have missed -  

Love Emma


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone   hope you all had a good weekend....I got loads of gardening done which was nice!  My cats enjoyed the sunshine too  

Hugs - well done you on the injections.......  

Misky -thanks for the welcome hun - I am still lurking on here!  

I feel a bit in limbo as I haven't yet started my IUI but I am sure once I do I will be on here all the time   just a quickie what are your clinics rules on follicles? Mine won't baste me if its 3 follicles or more just wondered what yours have said?

 everyone else I am terrible at remembering names !!!!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

OMG just back from the clinic with my big bag full of needles.   How confusing does it all sound !!!!!    I am happy with the autoinjector and had no probs with that but mixing the powders was tricky     I have a DVD to watch and that should hopefully help (how much must I be costing the NHS  )

I have to take my injection first think in the morning -  when did you all take the injection ?



maryclarey   -   hope you are better now

sailaice  -  good luck for Friday    

po  -  lucky you off to Skye for a break 

molly & emma  -    for testing    

Lucy  -  hope you had a lovely weekend 

Hi misky, gingertiger, becki, francine & sarah and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Emma ~ They aren't strange food craving   I actually have eaten chinese food and marzipan!   You should try my other favorite of ham, crab stick, ketchup, mayonaisse and mustard toastie!   I feel the same about Clearblue digital I would need one that said pregnant so I could shout "haha" at it for all the times it told me I wasn't!!  

Sarah ~ I still haven't got my gardening sorted   I have LOADS of seeds to plant. They were 19p a packet in Netto I got loads, total bargain   I would never of known otherwise as I never usually shop there. My clinic won't baste either if it's over 3 follicles  

Keira ~ Good luck with the jabs!! I didn't know you had to mix them! I'm sure you will be fine.

Has anyone ever been precribed pregnyl? I have it at home in my fridge but I don't have an injector so will the hospital be doing it?? if so when should I take it back in?? I have some tummy cramps today.... like AF is going to arrive although I know she isn't


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey everyone - sorry about the lack of input - work has been crazy (just what I need right now), with no sign of let up - I'm just grabbing a quick lunch break now to read through the last few days of stuff!

Saila - I will be on Pregnyl - they have given me a kit with autoinjectors, etc.  It does seem odd that you have it home but nothing to inject with - they told me that i would have to inject 36 hours before basting, which will likely be in the middle of the night - so I will have to inject myself.  It may be different for you but I would definitely check on Friday when you have your scan, as it would be awful to get to the injection time and find they had screwed it up for you!  

I'm getting pretty excited too - my scan is 8.15am on Friday - I'm going on my own too if its any consolation.  I'd prefer DH there but its meant to be so quick that there is probably no point.

I love the discussion about digital ClearBlue - I actually bought one last week for my 2ww - for some reason in the back of my mind I seem to think its more likely to give a positive result because its so 'hi-tech' ...shows how nuts this whole process can make you!

Emma-PP and Molly6 - Good luck with tests this week   
Lu - Hope you had a good w/e!
Pip - hope your 2WW is not driving you too crazy  
Keira - hope you are not too frightened by the injection stuff - at least you have a DVD - all i have are some notes I took in the meeting with the nurse (which I can't read) and a DH who may as well have not attended for all the recollection he has of what was discussed (honestly, its incredible - its like he wasn't there at all!)
Elodie - Hello and welcome - sounds like you are cycle buddies with me and Sailaice - just a day or so behind!
Hugs - Glad the inj went well - very reassuring!
MaryClarey - sending you hugs hon!  Hope you feel better soon!

Hello anyone I missed!

Gingertiger x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know what you all mean about the clearblue digital....I nearly fell over when I got my bfp in Dec 05 I couldn't believe it said 'pregnant' i kept saying it must be wrong wheres the word 'NOT'??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gingertiger I am definately ringing them tonight. I am going to ask them if and when I need to bring it in or if the hospital pharmacy forgot to give me the injector   I didn't think there was much point in my DH being there either. He might as well save time off. I wish I wasn't alone now! Exciting day for us both!

Sarah   U still downregging?


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Good idea to call the hospital to check Sailaice - DH only comes to appointments when he has too, I prefer him to save up time off too in case we really need it later (but then I see couples who bring flasks of coffee and news papers and cuddle up for the wait and i feel   !! We will all be thinking of you Friday.
Oh MY what strange food cravings   beats me cooking just about every dish with alcohol - I have to get my fix some how, stir fry with rum, chicken and whiskey, fish and wine....  -  and Green and Blacks cocoa powder in everything!! Oh yes and I did once make a sauce with minced meat and 2 tins of anchovy's which was HORRID

Hey Ginger tiger - was wondering where you had got to.........  good luck with the scan Friday too   

Keira - I have taken my injections both in the morning and at night - with the same results - and DH did them all after following the DVD as he didn't remember a thing past seeing the big pink needle to mix when we were shown (and his mum is a nurse - though she is in Sweden so not handy)

Sarah - I have only ever got one big follie - and have begged my clinic to give me more meds to make at least 2 but they said the aim was one and they will cancel at 3 (although if I had 3/4 I think I might actually have held them at (water) gun point and demanded they do it!!

Well I am going stir crazy now and can't sit still - although I have just watched Good morning miss Daisy from the 1950's on tv and cried all the way through whilst eating choc and thinking about how I can change the flat round before putting it on the market... A few days before testing on the previous times I have gone in to nesting mode - so so far its following suit ....  I hope this doesn't mean it hasn't worked again


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello Everyone  

Just checking in to say hello to you all.  Went to the hospital this morning for my baseline scan and to get my drugs.  Started Gonal-f then and there, as they didn't want me to wait until tonight!  Wasn't sure if I was going to be alright doing injections again but it was a question of just having to get on with it (the nurse that was with me is quite tough so I thought I'd better not be pathetic otherwise she'd make me cry again).

So pleased that I am not cycling alone this time - good luck to Sailace, Hugs, Gingertiger and Keira - anyone I've missed?

Sailace - please don't worry about the scan - it is actually really exciting and doesn't take very long at all.  It will be over in minutes and you'll get to see your lovely follies on the screen!

Hope everyone is okay.

Lots of Love and     for those on the dreaded 2ww.

Elodie
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Emma  its your month   

Elodie - how many follies do you have?    

I am off shortly, have a good evening everyone!


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hiya Sarah  

I don't have any yet because I only started taking the drugs today.  Next scan is Monday so should hopefully see 2-3 then!  Very exciting!

Hope you're okay  

Elodie
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry to many people to remember where they are at   will your clinic 'baste' if you have 2 follies then?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

got a cancellation today for 1st IVF appointment!
Its now 9th of may, so much better than Oct!!

I so pleased and excited.
But   too cos I guess I will be leaving you all  

Just want to say you are all special and deserve all the happiness in the world, I am sending you all loads of positive thoughts    

I will pop on now and again to see whats going on  

Ta ra for now lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Wishing you the very best of luck Kizzymouse, with the IVF    

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Kizzy  -     with IVF   

Elodie  -  we should be at exactly the same stage,  I have scan on Friday and another on Monday so lets hope our follies grow   

Kx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Sarah - last time I had three good follies and they basted, although they did hesitate a bit but I told them after nearly 4 years of trying, I would take whatever was thrown at me!  Hopefully will have one or two good ones next week - we'll see.

Keira - it's so nice to not be alone in all this - good luck with your follies and keep us all updated with your progress.

 to all!

Elodie
x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

        Went to the Hospital to collect my medication today for my 2nd iui,but got a bit worried,I wasn't sure if they would let me do it as I will be on my way back from a little holiday...... its my Mum's 60th Birthday at the beginning of march & she's going to tenerife for a week!! so I thought I would suprise her & turn up for a few days(hankies at the ready) I'm just going to turn up at the airport & get on the same flight!!Anyway the day I come back is the day I'm due my scan & blood test!!! So today my schedule sheet was in a right mess,where they changed the dates for me,the realised they had booked me in for iui on a sunday....then when they tried to reschedule me they were booked up 
But in the end we got it sorted,thank god!! I have already missed doing an iui as I was away over Christmas by the time I got back I was to late to start.

Sorry to go on,its like a timer in my house DH is home from work soon,then I can forget about getting on the computer for a couple of hours!!!

Take care 

  FRANCINE XX


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Elodie - well done on the injections    I done my second today.

sailaice - how's thing going ?

How is everyone else ?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Girls!! 

I rang the hospital and no one has rang me back. Might just take it on Friday to the scan with me. How long can it stay out of the fridge?

Emma I love anchovies!! I am praying it has worked for you hon!!    

Elodie I am really excited to see my follies! My possible baby, I am pinning all my hopes on this cycle. 

Kizzy great news about IVF appointment!! I hope this is the treatment that gets you your BFP!

Franny thats a lovely idea!! Aw I have my hankie at the ready!

Hugs how are you finding the injection?

SarahStewart how are you finding this cycle??


----------



## Marsh (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi There, 

My DH and I have had 2 failed ICSI and due to complications we may now try IUI. 

My DH has frozen sperm as he needed this retrieved surgically.  Is it possible to have IUI with his frozen sperm (obviously thawed out)! ?

I asked a Manchester clinic if I could have IUI on a natural cycle (if we chose donor sperm as I don’t know if I can use my DH frozen sperm as yet). I asked for no injections / drugs and they said this would be possible.  Would I be able to take the pessaries after the IUI to help with the thickening of the womb lining?

Thanks in Advance All. 
Love, 
Marsh


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All,
Just a quickie from me:
Kizzy that's brilliant news, so pleased for you. Think we'll be going for IVF shortly. Never know though, might still be a wee miracle yet.

Hugs glad you got on ok with injection - not so bad once first one is done. I too have the discharge thing especially on 2ww - nothing to worry about.

Maryclarey - good luck at your appointment, hope you get all the answers you need.

Sarah - good for you doing the gardening. I think about it and had planned to get our there this weekend but was really lazy instead. 

Ginger - take it easy and good luck on Friday.

Elodie, Francine - good luck to both of you too.

Sailaice - oh I so hope everything goes well for you on Friday. Shame DH not going. I often go for these scans myself. I enjoy the 'me' time. It's amazing how quickly you begin to recognise what's what yourself. Enjoy it. Good idea to take your pregnyl in with you. I'm always told an exact time to take it and then an exact time to go back for IUI. I do injections first thing am but take clomid last thing at night - reduces side effects. Remember to drink in lots of water. Worst side effect for me is headaches but water does def. help. Listen - I'll be thinking about you on Friday. Best of luck and let us know how you get on.

Emma  - hang in there sweetie.

I got rid of my bloatiness within 24hrs of IUI thank goodness. Feeling ok. Busy week at work before off on hol. Good though to keep self occupied!
Well nightie night and take care.
Love
Po xx xx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,   

Hope you are all well, I'm ploughing through everyones messages trying to catch up on what I've missed. 

I'm finally back after what seems a really long break, in fact just 2 cycles of treatment missed over Crimbo and New Year and today had my basting following a scan on Friday with one big fat juicy folly.

Had to change hosy's for my basting as my local hosy are only doing the injections and scans, then off to the Liverpool Womens for the actual insemination.

Don't feel half as stressed about this one as I did for my first and as my second attempt was cancelled due to embryologist time-tables, I didn't get my hopes up this time then got told it doesn't matter what day I ovulate as the Womens does 6 days, (compared to Ormskirk which only did Mondays and Wednesday's). DH has cooked me a nice healthy tea and the corkscrew back in the drawer for the forseeable whilst we give this one our best shot.  Had a few bevvies over Crimbo so don't feel like I've missed out.

Once again, love and luck to everyone and it's great to be back... 

GingerNut (Sarah) xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Po I have been trying to drink lots of water. 2 litres a day I've been aiming for. Is that how you got rid of your bloatedness after IUI? I wish DH was going now. I'm so nervous of what will happen, convinced I'm going to forget Pregnyl! I always take the clomid last thing at night too   had some hot flushes this evening   but other than that so far so good! 

Gingernut good luck with this cycle!!    How are you after basting?

Marsh I'm not too sure about IUI with frozen sperm but hopefully one of the other girls on here will have some news for you. Hope you have your IUI soon.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Marsh - not sure about the frozen sperm sorry   maybe someone else will know....or perhaps you could post on 'ask a nurse'?

Is there a reason you have chosen to have a natural IUI with no drugs?      

 everyone else hope you are OK its freezing today isn't it?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am freezing too Sarah!! Brrrrr Where do you live?? Wish I was at home tucked in bed!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Woo Hoo have my appointment with nurse on 21st Feb to learn about sniffing & Jabbing   so should start d/r not long after!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

fantastic news Sarah!!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

well well well it's all happenin now!

Sorry I haven't been on for a bit but as you all know, have just moved house. We are actually staying with my parents at the moment as the cottage was minging   - lazy c*w never did any cleaning I swear. We are making good progress now and should be in properly this weekend. Trouble is both me and DH are back to work today and are not going to feel like scrubbing walls etc in the evenings much so will need to wait til weekend before we are at the point that we feel we can live there - yes it really was that bad! BUT, we love it, it's ours and we are going to give it lots of TLC!

Now, had our IUI planning appt yesterday which was all a bit scary. Was shown how to do the injections and told all the horrible worst case scenarios! Cannot believe I have to have 16 injections a month!!!!! I cannot remember all the names of the drugs but basically I have to inject 2 different drugs from day 2 for 7 days. I will then be scanned on CD 9 and when ready I will told when to inject the trigger drug ( pregnol - i think! ) and then they also like us to do another shot of this 5 days later! I have a syringe / needle and also an injector pen. We were given it all in a cute mini rucksack! I am not going to start tx until next month - to give us a bit of time to settle in at home. Also AF due any time this week and need some blood tests doing and a cervical swab ( is that a smear test? ). DH has to have a blood test and do another SS! Good news 4 him - he doesn't have to 'perform' at the clinic, as long as the sample is at the hospital within 30 mins! Also found out that we have 4 free go's at IUI then 1 free go at IVF - used to be just 3 free go's at IUI, so that's good!

Will definately be asking for your advice when I start doind the deed next month! Where abouts do u inject, tummy or thigh? DH is going to do them 4 me as too scared to do it myself. 2 couples never showed up to the appt ( they do group sessions to keep waiting lists down!!!! ) - people like that make me so  .

Hope you are all keeping well, sorry but have not had time to read all the posts in detail since I last logged on!

Mads xxxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

forgot to ask.... I am rather anxious about the whole basting thing in terms of the speculem bit! I had a PCT last Feb which I found very uncomfortable and I did tell the nurse this yesterday. I have had smears done and found them fine so maybe they used a bigger one. I did ask the nurse if they could use a small one for my IUI basting. How long does it take to baste?!

Has anyone else had problems?

Mads


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi IUI Lovelies

What a nice day - cold but sunny.  Cheers you up a bit I think 

Hugs - well done with the injections - you will get used to it and then it won't seem so bad and just think of the possible outcome - it will all be worth it.

Mads - the insemination bit is just like having a smear.  They use a speculum to open up the cervix and they clean it with some gauze.  Then they put the catheter in (it's a syringe with a long thing tube containing the sperm) and zap it in.  I didn't feel any pain, just a little twinge or two.  Takes about 5 minutes, if that.  This cycle I am doing all the injections in my tummy - last time I did the Gonal-F into my thigh and it hurt a bit but the nurse I saw yesterday told me that I should be doing all of them in the tummy.  It's much better anyway because I just pinch a good inch and put the needle in, and it doesn't hurt, although some areas are more sensitive than others.  Good luck   .

Sarah - great news about your appointment - things are starting to happen now.  Makes you feel less helpless don't you think?  

Sailace - when is your scan again?  

Hope eveyone is okay.  I must ask, has anyone had any side effects taking Gonal-F?  I was fine last time but this time I seem to be very irrational and emotional.  Had a massive row with DH last night (we rarely argue) and ended up with a migraine because I got so stressed and upset  .  

E
x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well today.  I took my 2nd injection this morning and no bruise must be getting good at it   

sarah  -  glad to hear you have your appt soon and you can get going with tx

mads -  poor you, we bought a new house last year and what a nightmare,  how dirty can people be !!!!  It will be worth it in the end    

elodie  -  side effects of the drugs -  oh yes I can join you on that.    I was lying in bed last night (big tears flowing)    thinking that maybe I don't even want to do this tx but I felt a bit more focused this morning.

 sarah (ginger nut) & marsh

emma -  how are you doing today     

Hi sailaice, po, maryclarey, misky, gingertiger, becki, lucy, molly, franny  

Kx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - 

I put a post up this morning but it has vanished!!! Sums up my day today - am feeling very hormonal and oh so very nervous for tomorrow morning - I accidentally locked myself in a room with no windows and couldn't get out for 10 mins (had to call DH who found the whole thing very funny) and my lunch order had a coffee (am not drinking coffee at the mo) instead of yummy hot chocolate and no spoon for the soup - and now I have just started crying whilst typing this as I have just started to feel  period twinges         

Has anyone heard how Mollys test was today??

Will do personals tomorrow to say hi properly

Big hugs
Emma


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

    Filled my fridge up yesterday with my medication,ready to start on Thursday & nasal spray on sat!! 

Elodie  When i took Gonal-f I was fine with DH.. but I had a big argument with my boss,I'm normally really quiet at work & stay out of any arguments ,but my boss said some thing to me I didn't like & i just flipped... I stormed off slammed the door & burst into tears Everyone was looking at me wondering what had happend.Lucky for me my boss understood!

Keira keep up with the injections there not that bad..I used to be scared of injections,the 1st one I did it took me 10Min's with a trembling hand to do it!! but after acouple of goes it didn't bother me & I wondered why I'd been so scared all these years!!

Mads good luck in your new home,maybe this will be the start of a new beginning 

 sailaice,Sarahstewart,Gingernuts

  Takecare 

  Francine xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi GIRLS 



Ive changed my profile picture as Donald duck always looks angry!!!

 

Francine xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all - 

Still feeling pants and have now been diagonised with lambrinthitis!!! Great - I can't stand or sit up as the world is constantly spinning!!! 

 as it's our appointment tomorrow - the one we have waited for for 8 months and I really don't know whether I can sit in the car for a two hour journey there and then sit up for the consultation! Dh has been great and says we could phone to change it but thats the last thing I want to happen      I have waited so long for this!!!

Anyway we will see how I feel tomorrow x x 
Been thinking of you all and hope you are all ok
lots of     to those of you on the 2ww
Love Maryclarey x x x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh you poor thing Maryclarey  

I am an audiologist so know how awful labyrinthitus can be - see a lot of people attending ENT clinics with the condition. So sorry that it has happened now of all times! Hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Mads xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

:'Well its a BFN again for me - I did the test this morning and although I haven't had AF yet I know all the signs and the cyclogest is delaying it.

We will move onto IVF now, still think I am in shock.

Good luck everyone, I will be checking regularly for your good news coming up - thanks you for being on this journey with me - I couldn't have coped otherwise.

Love and hugs

Emma xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mads great news about the IUI! 16 injections?   Mind you I did think for some reason when people had IUI with injections they had about 30...one for every day  

Elodie scan is on Friday   Any s/e's off the jabs yet?

Franny It all start on saturday for you    good luck with cycle!

Mary have you decided to go??  

Emma I am so sorry hun. I wish I could come and give you a big hug and try and make you feel better. So sorry this cycle hasn't worked for you. When will you be moving onto IVF?? I am sure it will give you your BFP hon. I am so sorry this time round hasn't


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

my 3rd injection this morning ,  I am all fingers and thumbs doing the injections and jagged my finger with the 'drawing up needle'     so trying to do injection with blood flowing from my finger        The actual injecting is the easy bit.

Emma  -  sorry to hear this cycle did not work for you but keep strong and you will get that BFP    

maryclarey  - hope you are feeling better today and managed the car journey

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Keira Ouch hope your finger has stopped bleeding. I wrote on my last post Elodie how are the jabs going and I meant you   Elodie isn't having jabs...is she??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

morning !!!  

Emma  I am so sorry about your BFN.... 

Mads - I always used to have problems with smear tests etc and they use a 'small' speculum on me now and I always insist on it!!!! Perhaps that is what you need?  

 everyone else!

Sarah


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Sarah!! How are you today?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok thank you if a little cold !!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am nice and toastie, heating on full blast in my office. I feel really emotional and mood swingy today.... going from being as happy as larry to crying for no reason


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

morning girlies,

emma - so sorry hun. You must be feeling absolutely gutted. Make sure you take care of yourself and allow yourself to feel whatever emotion you want. Scream , cry, kick, shout, do whatever you need to do. I am sure with time you will start to feel a bit more positive again.

sailace - 2 different injections every day for 7 days, starting on CD 2. Then trigger shot - as instructed by the hospital and then another shot of pregnol ( I think - trigger shot ) 5 days after just for good measure!!
Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit c****y today, I hate days like that.

sarah - definately gonna ask for small speculum me thinks! You never know, I might not need it anyway if the horrible   doesn't show! AF due any time now.

Mads xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

heres hoping you won't need it  Mads


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope you don't need it mads!!

Starting to really get scared about scan now am convinced there won't be any follies


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi There Girls,
Well I'm home working today. Had been in at an early meeting when got phone call to get home as dh unwell - he has epliepsy. So he's now sound asleep and ok and I guess I can enjoy a day at home albeit I've got a big piece of work on. Is a gorgeous sunny day up here but blomming freezing. This is def. the coldest it's been so far this winter - and here's us heading North at the weekend brrrrrrrrr.

So just a few quickies as need to bash on. 
Emma - so, so sorry. What can I say. You know I just can't even let myself hope. I figure if I don't expect it to work then I won't be so upset. Still doesn't lessen the distress really, who am I trying to kid? We too expecting a move over to DIVF shortly. Take care of yourself. xx xx xx

Maryclarey - I've 2 friends who have the same thing and I believe it's just awful. Poor you, last thing you need just now. Hope you did manage to get to your appointment.

Gingernut (Sarah) - hi you, welcome back and good luck.

Sailaice - hi, yes water did help bloating, thanks goodness it's always shortlived. Try not to worry about your scan. I know it's easier said than done. It's good because it's a next stage. You won't forget your pregnyl because you'll be nice and organised and give yourself plenty time to get to appt. etc. Was nice someone got a wee rucksack for everything. I use one myself. It's got a folder with copies of all our letters, tests etc. and the finances!!!! I also keep a pack of babywipes (handy for a quick freshen up before/after scans etc.), spare knickers, panty liners - just in case! Then I can just lift it and go. Not long to go now. Hang in there.

Mads - good luck with everything. Amazing how different drug regimes are for us all. Def. inject into tummy. Go on, be brave and try the first one yourself. It is scary but I promise it'll be fine. Just look at how many of us all can testify to that. Just take your time. I find inserting needle quite slowly is best for me. Too fast and it stings a bit. Remember the point is so fine so it should puncture the skin easily. I had to do it myself as dh's fine motor skills are not so hot. I come out in a sweat just thinking about him doing it - bless! Fab for you about the free goes, that's excellent. Admit I'm very jealous (but not in a nasty way). xx xx xx Good luck. 

Elodie - hi. I'm not sure I can distinguish between the Clomid side effects and those of the Gonal although I suspect for me the Clomid is the worst because I usually feel better once I stop taking it. My worst effect all round is headaches. Had a thumper during the night but is better now.

Big   and lots and lots of     for us all.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi All,

Emma - so sorry hon - I'm really feeling for you.  Take a little break and then go for the IVF - its not over yet  -the success rate on IVF is pretty good you know!

Keira - I hadn't even thought about the dangers of drawing up - jeez, its all so scary!

MaryClarey - what rotten luck hon - see how you feel but if you think you can make it, go for it - the waiting is such a pain!

Mads - hope cottage is starting to shape up - decorating after work is not much fun though -but at least you have the cottage now!

Hi to Sarah, sailaice (go, foliies, go!) , frannyT, Elodie and Gingernut.

I had a little freak out on the way to work this morning (lovely day though) - for some reason I had miscalculated likely basting date as being 6 days after my 3rd scan (I am losing the plot big time) - then I realised it is roughly 6 days after the first scan (about right isn't it?) - so I guess we are looking at end of next week (or weekend if I am unlucky...) - is that right?  Sailaice, when do you reckon we will be basting?

Gingertiger x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

God it must be the clomid but I feel so emotional









Po that is a really good idea! I might organise a bag like that with the spare undies and stuff in and baby wipes. I'm always paranoid about smears etc  I wish I could work from home. What do you work as?

Ginger Tiger I think my basting will be Monday  I'll be scanned on CD 11. What CD are you on on friday??


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi  

How cold is it today?  Definitely the coldest day this winter, although really sunny here in Surrey.  Hope everyone is okay?

Emma - so sorry about your BFN   - bet you are feeling really sad today.  Wishing you lots of luck with the IVF - the results are so much better than IUI  .

MaryClarey - are you feeling any better and did you get to the appointment?  Hope so  .

Sailace - firstly, well done on losing half a stone, you are well on the way now.  Sorry though that you are feeling really emotional today.  I expect it's the side effects of the Clomid.  Don't worry about the scan - I am sure you will see something exciting .  Oh and I am injecting by the way - straight into my flabby tummy!  

Po - I thought the Clomid headaches were terrible (I did 3 months of Clomid) but having had two migraines this week after taking Gonal-F  , I'm not so sure.  

Keira - are you having Cetrotide?  I was drawing it up this morning and got in a bit of a flap with the needles.  Don't think I managed to get it all into the syringe so I hope it will be okay!  Also, the needle with Cetrotide isn't as thin as the Gonal-F pen and it took three pokes to get it in   !!!!!  

Hello to FrannyT, Sarah, Mads, GingerTiger - sorry if I've forgotten anyone   

Elodie
x


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Sailaice - I'll be day 11 on Friday too - maybe basting will be Monday...wow, hadn't considered it would be straight after the first scan!!!!

BTW, meant to say welldone on the weight loss too!  I seem to be struggling now hot cross bun season is kicking in...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gingertiger what's hot cross bun season  ?? We will be on the 2ww together









Elodie it's freezing here too







I'm sure you tummy isn't flabby. How are the injections going?? I'm still really emotional, been crying all evening 

Hugs  u ok?


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

omg its my scan tmr and I'm SO nervous and me and DH are putting an offer in for a house so it has to be a good day.

Please send me luck girls


Hugs
xx


----------



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wondering if I could join you please?

As you can see from my signature, I've had 4 ICSI cycles which have all been a BFN. As I don't want to waste any time but can't face another ICSI at the mo, I've decided to do an IUI with donor sperm this month to see whether I have any luck with that!

I'm using Puregon every other day with my second injection being tonight. Is there anything I could be doing to increase my chances of a BFP?

Could I ask your advice please? I've been given the option of having two inseminations - it's obviously more money but I was wondering whether there's any proof that this helps? I know if we were able to try naturally you are told to do the deed as much around the time of ovulation as possible but if I stand a good enough chance with one insemination then I could do without spending the extra money if you know what I mean!!

Also, anybody got any ideas on the success rate for IUI or heard about girls having IVF that was unsuccessful but obtaining a BFP doing IUI - grasping madly at straws me thinks!!

Take care
Dee xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hugs good luck today    I have everything crossed for you. Good Luck with the house also    Let us know how you get on.

Guinness of course you can join us   I take vitamins to improve my chances but apart from that nothing else. I think sweetcheeks was going for IVF but it was abandoned and she had an IUI and got a BFP...


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your support - and thanks so much for your PM Elodie   

Have been meaning to post you Sailaice to say when you take your meds with you tomorrow keen them in the boot of the car - it's cold enough, and you can always give them to the hospital pharmacy or one of the nurses to put in their fridge whilst you have your scan.

Also don't panic id you don't have too much action - all my first scans have had nothing but 2 days later they suddenly pop up   Good luck.....

Also good luck with the scan tomorrow and house offer Hugs - 

Elodie I didn't always manage to get it all in the syringe - I am sure it happens to a lot of us who still all get big fat follies - 

Hi - Po, Kiera, Maryclary, Gingertiger, Mads, Sarah , frannyT, Guinness and Gingernut (anyone heard from Molly??)

Well we are off for IVF in Sweden we think - DH is Swedish and his sister is Due in may so we thought we would make a holiday of it as well.... I will pop back every now and then - 

Good luck     

Love Emma xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Sorry for lack of posts - been working away again.  And I never use my work computer to use FF - you never know who is watching ..........! 

Sorry about bad news again emma.  Same for me too - found out on Monday night when started bleeding.  So we are booked into IVF appt for end of Feb and should start soon after.  But in the meantime we are trying one last go at IUI and started injections again a few days ago.  So back to the old scans, injections and waiting soon.  Looking forward to the IVF appt - is that perverse??!?!    Although also hoping that we find out that this IUI has worked!

Big   to everyone - will catch up with all emails today and get back!

xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, have been very busy at work so not much time to read the posts or to reply. 

Sorry Emma about your BFN. Also Molly so sorry to hear about you too.

My period has started again today so no good news for me either I'm afraid. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok, we don't seem to be having much luck do we after all the good news at the back end of last year. 

Our time will come though! 

Lots of love everyone and I will catch up more tomorrow as I'm off to a funeral so will have the late afternoon free I think.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Haven't got time for personal posts but just wanted to say Hi - if I don't I feel like I haven't spoken to my friends today!!

AF not here yet but am not going to get like I did last month cause I was a day late and was absolutely crushed when it evetually showed its ugly face. AF due any time now - up until Sat really. I have had all the usual AF symptoms so really not holding out too much hope this month - been too busy with the house move to get in loads of BMS anyway! 

We should be officially in our new home at the weekend - following more cleaning and scrubbing!
It's my friends 30th on Sat and going out for a meal so that will keep me going whilst scrubbing on Sat!

Everyone seems a little down at the moment so just wanted to give you all a big       

Love Mads xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi All,
Mads - ta for such a lovely big hug. It'll be great to get into your new house all **** & span. Sounds nasty the way it was when you got it. No accounting for some folk eh. I hope your period doesn't show but I know what you mean about 'just knowing'. Me the same. I could start Monday. Test Tues - I've stopped testing because I've so sure af on the way it seems like a waste. This time we'll be in Skye so I'm taking with me and see how I feel. Not quite sure how I feel at the mo as so busy but have slight crampiness on and off. I tend to repare for worst case scenario. Anyway -     for us both and any others on 2ww.

Hi Dee - welcome Think maybe have sen you on other threads?? Anyway, sorry you've not had succes with your ICIs, that's rotten luck. DIUI worth trying though. Plenty testimonies to success though not for us yet. on 2ww 4th try. I'm not sure if you mean a 'double dose' at  the one time or 2 seperate ones with a wee bit space in between? My last one, we did a double shot (we had donor 10 samples stored and we had to miss 2 treatments so it made sense to use 2 at once - outcome remains to be seen). But all the best of luck with it. Keep us posted.

Elodie - hope your headaches are better. I truly sympathise.

Hugs - how'd you get on today? Hope you got great follies. How are you finding Nuffield? Such big events you must be stressed. We moved 3 years ago and I don't want to have to do it again anytime soon. Whn will you hear about the house? xx xx

Dear Emma, Molly and Lucy - so sorry for your news. Doesn't it seem like ages ago since we've had a result. Please please soon. You all take care. Emma, wow Sweden sounds like a good option - every bit of luck to you. xx xx

Sailaice - hi, how you feeling? Try to get a good nights sleep. Be thinking about you tomorrow, what time again? Let us know how you get on. Oh  - I work NHS - training: child protection etc. Loving it, great job but full on just now. What about you?
Take care and stay calm. xx xx
Hi everyone.
Love Po xx xx xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

I have been so busy today at work.

Mads hope everything is going well with the house you must be so excited!! I would be if we were moving.

Lucy I'm sorry AF has arrived hun   are you ok?

Molly hope this cycle of IUI works for you.   

Emma thanks for reminding me hun   I will put them in the boot tonight.   

Po it's at 1:30pm, I am going to have an early night. I hope to move in about 2 years time. Really want a bigger house


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Dee

I have scan tomorrow but only been doing stimms for 4 days, I don't think I will big follies with only 4 days worth of drugs   

hope you are all well today    

Kx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Day 10


Hello,

Well here is the Post i dreaded doing.


Went for my follicle scan today and i have way to many i have 13 follicles so looks like TX will be cancelled.


                      

We have to go back Saturday to see if any have popped.

The nurse read out the sizes to my DH and he wrote them down and i have 1 follicle at 15mm and 2 at 15mm and the rest were all smaller. The nurse then got another nurse in and that was when she said to come back Saturday.

I don't see why it has to be cancelled as i don't have more that 3 over 18mm

I'm really gutted but i know i will just need to hold my head up high and look forward to the next cycle but today I'm just going to cry all day and eat cookies  


Love
Hugs


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hugs,
Does seem a bit odd if all others are wee ones. Hang in there, se what happens on Sat. Fingers crossed for you. Maybe next time (if you need a next time!) they will reduce your drug dose. I had my Gonal halvd from 150 to 75  and seem to do better. My second round I had quite a few follies but was able to go ahead but it was at the other end it was a problem. When I went for round 3 day 2 scan, 1 follie had not receded i.e. follicular cycst. Maybe all will be ok on Sat. Here's hoping for you.

Sailaice - ok 1.30ish will send good vibes.
Love
Po.


----------



## Marsh (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi All

The reason I don’t want to take the drugs and hopefully have a natural IUI cycle is that I am okay to conceive normally.  We only needed ICSI due to no sperm.  

I am sure me being so tense with all the needles caused me more stress and the thought of a one off appointment for a natural cycle is so less of a stressful thought. I asked a Manchester Clinic (via email so far) and they have confirmed this would be okay. I just hope I can have my DH sperm from Liverpool. (That is if Liverpool wont do IUI for us).  

Hi Guiness (my favourite drink for all that Iron content)!  Thanks for the PM.  I have replied.  I look forward to your updates. 

Mads – keeping my fingers crossed.      

Hugs – Hope Saturday goes well. Can you not say you wish to continue anyway      

Take care All      
Marsh


----------



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Morning girls!

Sailaice - I take vitamins too, could I ask which ones you are taking? I've gone from taking loads to cutting them down to Sanotogen pregnancy vitamins, Co-enzyme Q10 and baby aspirin so I don't feel like I'm rattling so much any more!

Emma - sorry to hear about your BFN, we all know what it feels like so can totally understand. Good luck with the IVF, having been on the IVF threads for the last year, its amazing how many ladies have got their long awaited BFP!

Molly - I was sorry to hear about your BFN too, good luck with your last IUI, I've got my fingers crossed for you! How great would it be to get that BFP and have to cancel your IVF appointment!

Lucy - again, I was sorry to hear about your BFN, will you be having another IUI?

Mads - how exciting moving in to your new home! Can't believe the state it was left in, I'd be so embarrassed moving out and leaving a mess behind! I probably clean the house I am leaving as much as the new house I'm moving in to! anyway, hope you'll be settled in there soon!

Po - yeah you've probably seen me posting all over the place   I really hope you get your BFP on this 4th try! When I said about the double dose, I meant on two separate occasions - I think i've decided to pay the extra money and have the double insemination as I need to give it my best shot each time!

Keira - good luck with your scan today, let us know how you get on! I've got my first scan on Tuesday which will be a week since I started stimms although I'm injecting every other day. I'm interested to see what the scan shows as I'm injecting 50 units of Puregon and I normally inject 300 when doing IVF and get about 16 follicles so I'm hoping they've prescribed the right amount of meds to give me 3 follies!

Hugs - oh poor you! Don't despair yet, things may have changed by tomorrow. I don't know that much about IUI yet but can they not reduce the amount of follies ie. pop them? I've got my fingers crossed that you get good news at the scan tomorrow  

Marsh - thanks for the pm, I've responded to you today! I can certainly relate to the stress caused by all the needles, appts, wondering how many eggs you're going to get, whether they will fertilise, etc. Also it's a lot to put your body through so the more natural approach of IUI is certainly worth considering.  I did ask my clinic about the natural IUI but they didn't recommend it for me!

Take care
Dee xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hugs I don't understand babe. Don't you technically have three? I didn't think the smaller ones were counted?? I'm so sorry it has been cancelled but on the brightside the drugs are working all that you need now is the correct dose  

Po thank you. Very nervous now!  

Marsh I agree with you on the stress stimulated cycles cause. I hope natural IUI works for you honey!  

Guiness I take Wellwoman, Evening Primrose, Zinc, Selenium and Pregnacare. DH take Selenium, Zinc and Well Man. I for got to take them last night and feel really sad as I am convinced it will make a difference  

Well girls today is the day for me I am sooo nervous!! Apparently according to DH I woke up at 5am and said "I don't want to go" and promptly fell back to sleep!


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, just got back from my first scan - it was a lot easier and quicker than I was expecting - Sailaice, please don't worry!

I have one follie at 11 and a few smaller ones - my Nurse seems to think this is all fine - we are scanning again on Monday

I can't believe its actually started - feels like I've been waiting forever!

gingertiger x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG, it's busy round here!! - Hi everybody, would like to join you after some helpful moderators have pointed me in the right direction. Am about to start injectibles tomorrow and hope that this second time round the outcome will be a  . I have decided to be 110% good this time, no tea, coffee, alcohol, trans fats etc etc - how boring  , but, hey, if it helps...

I have spent my first cycle on an American forum, and it's interesting to see how they do thing differently. For example, they do a 'beta' test some time around day 10pIUI to measure hcg levels, so many ladies have a pretty good idea whetehr they are or aren't pg before testing or AF turns up. - Is this done here as well anywhere? It would certainly shorten the 2ww.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting to know you. Will read lots and post lots-ish.

Lots of   to all of us. By the way, I liked the post about the orange dot. So here it is:  .


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great new ginger tiger!! Will you be basting on Monday?? 

Elsbelle I hope that this cycle is the one for you.

I am taking the pregnyl to the appointment today and they are going to show me what to do with it and how to inject it. I will be injecting on saturday night.

Saila xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Elsbelle,

Welcome and Good luck with the injections tomorrow!

Interesting to hear about the American methods - i wasn't aware that they could track the HSG like that - that must make things so much easier!  I haven't done the 2ww yet (had first scan of first cycle this morning) - but I can't say I am looking forward to it...

I missed the post about the Orange dot, so no idea what that means!

Sailaice - no basting on Monday I'm afraid - just another scan - I reckon I will be basting Wednesday or Thursday next week now.. which is ok I guess...  Let me know how you get on later  - and don't forget to keep that Pregnyl cold!

Gingertiger x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was going to put it in the boot of the car but have left it at home. Picking it up before I go


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Gingertiger,

the orange spot   is a post in Ladies in Waiting that deals with how to think positive. Also, can anybody tell me how to jazz up my signature with any of the smileys? Can't work it out.  
Ta.


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Its the weekend!  Happy weekend all   

xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi

I had 2nd scan today (have been doing stimms for 4 days) not much happening so to go back on Monday for scan. My results were :

*right side 1 x 15mm (that could still be the wee cyst/collapsing follie) & some smaller ones*
*left side 1 x 9mm *
*lining 2.5mm (now that ain't much good)*

I was worried about overstimulating but now worried about under. Will keep going with the injections and hopefully on Monday things will be better.

gingertiger - did they say what your lining was or when basting would be

Hi elsbelle - welcome, good luck with your IUI

 to all other IUI's girls  

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Bad news for me I'm afraid.... the cycle has been abandoned. My womb lining was only 2.4. I had one follie at 13mm on my left ovary and 3 on my right at 10mm but there was no hope because of the womb lining. I am starting menopur next cycle.


----------



## Marsh (Jan 10, 2006)

Happy Weekend All. 

Sorry to see your post sailaice - keep your chin up.  

Marsh


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Sailaice,

Sorry to hear your news   
Sometimes this whole business is so upsetting isn't it?

You asked in an earlier posting how I was after basting, well I can honestly say that I was fine, found the actual basting a little uncomfortable but have had no side effects or symptoms since.
Got a few twinges Tuesday and Wednesday, but I actually think it's psychological and maybe they are twinges that you get all the time but take no notice of

Another 9 days till testing day, hope it doesn't drag too much.....

Love Ginger Nut (Sarah) xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Sailaice- big hugs- i know how you feel.



Hi everyone else


Hugs
xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello ladeez,

have been for my baseline scan and bloods this morning and have just been told that my FSH is too high (15) to proceed with tx this month. As you can imagine I am pretty disappointed   , have ordered the meds and all. - Oh well, had half considered giving my body a month's respite anyway, so maybe that's nature telling me that I need the rest. I have also bought Zita West's Fertility and Conception, so will be reading up on how to optimise my chances.

On the  good side, we are allowed loads of BMS  for a change!!  

I'll try and keep my spirits up and get lots of Shiatsu / Reflexology to get the FSH down.   

Have a good weekend everybody  !!


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies.

Can i join you please? 

I'm just waiting for AF to start the i can start taking the pill, Then on day 2 through to day 5 of AF I'll be on Tamoxifen, then when/if i get follie/s at around 10mm I'll start 150ui Menopur then Pregnyl just before IUI.

Love and luck to all.
Kia.x


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh Sailaice what a shame  - I know how excited you were to get going.  Big hugs   and sending you my thoughts.  What happens with the Menopur - does that mean you can start again once you are on this?  I'm not sure what my lining was but the nurse did say it wasn't very thick - i think she just figured that it was still quite early on and that it would thicken up - wouldn't that be the same with you?  Keira, it sounds like you are similar too - they told me they would probably scan on Monday and Wednesday, which I guess would make basting Friday...?  Who know though - this whole bloody thing seems so unpredictable....  Elsbelle - poor you too - we all seem to be having rotten luck at the moment - we really need some happy news here!  Kia welcome - always good to have someone else on board!


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,


                           

They clinic are letting me go ahead wit the IUI on Monday. Oh god its been an awful few days. The scan today was AGONY but the nurse said cause my ovaries will be really big.

Hugs
xx
xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, I hope you're all having a good weekend and you're not getting any more snow.

Sailaice, I'm really sorry your cycle was abandoned honey. That's really tough when you're mentally ready for it. Huge hugs.

Anyway, hello to everyone else and enjoy the rest of your weekend.
Lu
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hugs that's great news honey!!! Well done!!!
Lu
x


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

So sorry I haven't been posting - still really poorly. Have managed to come down stairs today and sitting up now to write this quick post! Have been trying to catch up with all the news - so much going on here. Big   to those of you feeling low x x x  I will try and catch up with personals soon x x x

Well I managed to drag myself out of bed to make our appointment on Wednesday - really wasn't well enough but got through the journey and the two hour appointment (the fertility nurse was great she could tell I wasn't well!). I've paid for my efforts though and haven't been out of bed until today!!  Consultation was really good and we came away feeling really positive. He recommends that we do this months planned IUI and if not successful go to straight to IVF/ICSI (depending on sperm on the day) at the end of April. Scarey..... I was a little disappointed as he said he would only put 1 embryo back in as the risk of mutilples is too high considering my age etc..... Will post on the IVF thread when feeling better to see if this happens normally - I thought it was two?! 

Anyway really hoping that this months IUI works so we don't have to go down that route!!!!!! Have had sooooo much time to think about the whole baby thing whilst ill and it really makes me   and       !!!!! One of my close friends gave birth this week and it really brings it home ..... she hadn't even met her dh when we started trying!!!

So scan on Friday and maybe basting next Monday - here we go again!!!

      
       to you all 
Thanks for listening and your support x x x x x

Love Maryclarey x x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi guys 

Want to add to the IUI beginners guide some of the most common asked questions, so we can point people there and thought it would be useful to compile a list of questions to ask at your first appointment as this question comes up allot, and approx costs so could people if they have time, please pm your ideas/costs so I can work out averages many thanks Cx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I'm off for my scan this morning - bit nervous   but hopefully it will all be fine.

Hugs - good luck for basting today hun - hope the pregnyl injection was okay!  

Saila - sorry about this cycle - here's to the next one - let's hope you can start next month?  

Gingertiger, Maryclarey, Keira - GOOD LUCK!  

   to everyone and lots of   to those on their 2ww.

Elodie
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Maryclarey, the norm in UK clinics is 2 embies if under 40 and 3 if over 40, I guess this could change on your circumstances, for example if you have been ill and twins could really effect your health, I know there is lots of talk about the HFEA maybe changing the guidelines to be just 1, but currently 2 is the norm in the UK

Cx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls.

Well I had a stupidly drunk weekend  spent the entire time apologising to DH. This is the first time I have felt like this is all my fault.   I just can't wait for my next cycle so I can move on.

Hugs my scan was really painfull too   Fantastic news that you are going ahead!!  

Elodie I have everything crossed for you. AF should be here in the 28th of Feb, I am always regular when on clomid. I will be starting IUI right at the beginning of march.

Lucy thanks  

gingertiger I will be starting menopur on the first of march...give or take a few days.

Kia I am going to be on menopur too. 75 is my dose....have you had it before?

Elsbelle I know exactly how you feel!  

Sarah (GingerNut) I hope that my basting is comfortable I am such a wimp!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

Just back from scan and still NOTHING much happening.      I am on 150 Menopur and have been taking this for 7 days,  my lining is 4.5, and small follies only.    Consultant will let me know later today if I have to increase my Menopur.  

elodie & gingertiger -  good luck for scans today   

welcome Kia  

 to everyone else 

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sailaice - so sorry to read your news   don't feel guilty about have a 

Keira - sending you hugs too 

Elodie & gingertiger -  hope everything goes well    

 everyone else   (am terrible at remembering names!!!)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Sarah   I feel terrible over it.

Keira How long do you take the menopur for and can you increase it during this cycle??


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi sailaice

I started downregging on cd 21 and then started Menopur after 10 days AF.  I take 150 Menopur which I think they are looking at increasing.    I overstimulated on Clomid but this does not seem to be doing much for me at all.     

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh babe   what dosage of clomid is 150 Menopur equal too?? Are you on the NHS? is 4.5 good womb lining?


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

hello,

sorry I haven't posted 4 a bit but have no home access to PC at the moment ( in a box somewhere !! ) and have to wait til I'm at work or borrow my dad's!

well AF is now 3 days late, oh god oh god oh god! I know my cycles have varied a bit of late, 2 months of 25 days then last month of 30 days but I am currently on CD32 and no sign of  . I am not allowing myself to think anything other than I am gonna have an unusually long cycle this month cause of how crushed I felt last month when AF was a day later than it ever has been. Positive points = sore (.)(.) and definate metalic taste in mouth but negative points = very normal AF cramps beginning of last week and would have bet my life on it arriving as usual. AF officially due last Friday. 

Wouldn't it be amazing if I was, dare I say it, pregnant as that would mean I was pregnant when I attended our IUI planning appt last Monday!!! Maybe someone 'up there' planned us to conceive just before we went down the IUI route! I was all ready to book in for my blood tests prior to starting IUI next month as soon as AF arrived - I have my little rucksack at home and have read all about how to inject etc!

Well we'll see. Not telling anybody anything at the moment - except DH and you all of course!

Please Please                   

Thank you,

Mads xxx

PS - Sorry very much a 'me' post


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

How are we all today ?

K - awww sweety what a time you are having   Hopefully today you will a good outcome


well my big day is here    Thanks for all the positive wishes and PM they really mean allot to me and DH.

Well next time i post i will be on 2ww    Well hopefully


Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mads ....    

Keira - thats weird that you over stimulated on clomid but menopur not doing anything? I hope they work things out...perhaps they could try other drugs next cycle like puregon?  How long did you d/r for after?


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks sarah - I see from your signature strip that you have had a PCT - what did you think of it - I found it very uncomfortable!!!

Mads xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I had 4 in October and 3 in January   getting used to being poked and prodded around


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

sarah 
oh my god, I found one bad enough!

Mads xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

its horrible being poked and prodded around isn't it?  Mads - you had a reading with LA didn't you?


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Sarah - yeah I did but she wasn't very accurate about anything to be honest, I would not go to her again.

Mads xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I had one too and am yet to have mine come true   ahhh well we will get there


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

You may or may not be aware that we (starr  ) are organising a family fun day for the IUI girls in September, the chosen venue has a large hall and kitchen facilities (So maybe it will be bring a dish/snack) if its nice, theres a field for sports activities tbc and a play park for the kids, its open to all our IUI ladies and their partners and will be held in an afternoon so that those with little ones can bring them along to join in the fun.

All of the final details will be decided as time goes on, but I proposed that each family will pay something like £4 to cover the cost of the hall and any left over money can be spent on things for the party, like drink or the hire of a train or something fun for the little ones.

Before we can go ahead any further we need a date in our diaries and the venue booked, so please if you are interested vote now !

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84501.0


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi 

Just had phone call,  oestrodial levels 388 so another scan tomorrow and if still not much going on then to up my dosage of Menopur.    I thought the clinic might cancel my IUI so maybe more Menopur will do the trick.

Mads  -  I started d/reg on cd 21 and its now 4 weeks later I am still taking Suprecur sniff.    Hope   stays away for you   

Kx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Well I went for the scan this morning and the news is good (sigh of relief). Had one follicle at 15mm on left side and 2 on right side, 13mm and a tiny 10. Lining is also looking good at 9.3. Back Weds for another scan then basting Friday.

Feel a bit guilty posting really because of *Keira's* disappointing news. Hope everything works out hun and they sort your drugs out. Such a shame when you have come this far and had to deal with the injections, etc.

Gingertiger - how was your scan?

Hugs - how was the basting? Hope you are standing on your head so the super-sperm doesn't fall out 

Mads - I'm not going to say it but I really hope you are!!! How amazing would that be - new house, new baby. Fingers crossed.......... 

SarahStewart - thanks for your thoughts hun. Hope you are okay.

Gingernut - how is the 2ww? Hope you are doing nice things for yourself and taking it fairly easy.

And finally, Saila, good luck to you with your drunken weekend - well done, think you deserve to let your hair down!!!! But it does remind me of a song.....Drunken.........Sailor..............Sorry!!!   

  

Elodie
x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Elodie

So glad for you hun, I will get there in the end, I might have to be pumped full of Menopur but these follies/lining *WILL* grow  

Kx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


      Sorry Ive not been on much been away over the weekend.


      Sailaice  Sorry to hear your news  

      Mads  Goodluck,I will keep my fingers crossed for you x

      As for me I started my suprecur on Saturday for the next 4 weeks!!!!

    Goodluck to those doing iui this week,will be thinking of you xx 


    I'm due to have my blood test on the 9th March then hopefully will have the IUI done 
    on the 13th March 


      Francine xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies _Sorry I haven't been around have been mega busy at work yesterday_

Franny ~ whats suprecur? Good Luck for this month 

Keira ~ does menopur help the womb lining grow too?

Elodie ~  I looked like a drunken sailor in my blue dress   Fantastic news about the follies are your womb lining!! 

Hugs ~ How did basting go??   make sure you take it easy in this 2ww!!!

Mads ~ when are you going to test?  

SarahStewart ~ Whats a PCT?

I think I am ovulating.... not that it will do me much good


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

No time for personals but just wanted to send everyone loads of positive vibes           come on follies grow, lets have some BFPs this month   

 hugs to anyone feeling  

Sarah

Saila - a PCT is a post coital test, you have sex then go to clinic and they examine the mucus to see if its killing the sperm.....mine is


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't popped in fora while - I thought I'd catch up before I start work this morning (working at home this am, so its easier to post!)  Well, scan went OK I think - nurse was very upbeat.  One follie at 15mm (she didn't manage to find the other ovary, as it had floated off somewhere but last week it wasn't showing much action).  Lining is at 7mm.  Scanning again tomorrow and if all goes well, basting on Friday...!

Elodie - very jealous of your 9.3mm - well done hon!  When do you think you will be basting?  
Hugs and GingerNut - good luck on 2ww   
Sailaice - how are you bearing up honey? I think its good you let your hair down at the weekend - get things out your system before you carry on.
Keira - so sorry to hear nothings happening - its great that they can up the dose and you can carry on though -  I'm willing those follies on for you!
Sarah - how are you?  you haven't said how you are doing for ages!
FrannyT - no idea what Suprecur is but good luck!

Mads - saving you until last -     - Come on girl - bring it on - we need some good news!

Hi to anyone else I missed too!

Gingertiger


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Morning,

Well still no sign of  . Now on CD 33. Longest ever cycle so far for me was last month which was cycle of 30 days. Not going to test until weekend, which will be a week after AF due. 

Sailace - I found the PCT really uncomfortable which was why I asked the nurse when we attended our IUI planning appt if they could use a smaller speculum - lets hope its not needed after all! We 'failed' our PCT also - only showed 1 sperm and this wasn't particulary motile! BUT I do remember the nurse saying that she knew couples that went on to conceive naturally even after a -ve PCT test.

Thank you all 4 your    .

Good luck to everyone this month.

Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ~   Is that why you are having IUI to bypass the mucus? 

gingertiger ~ I am just going to try and look forward and try and make my womb lining better next month   Good Luck for Friday!!!  

Mads I can't wait for you to test I have everything crossed for you


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

sailace   - I'll do a little test just for you hun! Sorry to butt in re your question for Sarah but yes - IUI is meant to be good for those people who have hostile CM as the sperm then by passes the problem area!

Wishing you a much more successful month next month - is there anything you can do, eat, drink etc that can increase womb lining thickness?

Mads xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Saila - yes as Mads said IUI bypasses the mucus  

Mads - ahhhh I always have a small speculum so maybe that's why mine didn't hurt so much  

Gingertiger - I am fine (thanks for asking) although feeling a little   just a bad week I think.....I have my appointment next wednesday for instructions on d/r and injecting  

 everyone else?

Doesn't selenium help the womb lining thicken?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

Just back from yet another scan,   lining 5.3 and one follie of 10.   I have to up my dose of Menopur to 225 and clinic will phone later to see if I need another scan tomorrow.    DS said last night 'mummy I can see your baby in your tummy' felt so bad because I have been dragging him to my appts with me.     Lets hope he does not broadcast my pg (or lack of it) around the street.

sailaice  -  I think lining should be over 8mm but seemingly a pg can occur with a lining of 5.    I was on 50mg of Clomid and conceived on that and overstimulated on that as well.    

gingertiger & elodie -  good luck with scans on Wednesday

mads -  lets hope AF stays away  


Hi to everyone else

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was taking selenium, zinc, evening primrose, wellwoman and pregnacare and it still didn't thicken my womb lining up!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I take sanatogen pro-natal, zinc, 1000mg vit c, vit e and milk thistle   spend a [email protected]@dy fortune


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

what do they do Sarah? I've never heard of Milk Thistle


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

to be honest I starting taking them after a night  as they are very good for helping your liver etc work better etc so I figured they would help to take all the time although I don't take during the 2ww....I also take echinacea as that builds your immune system up and I haven't had a cold for years.


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all!! I am back in the land of the living at last - although not back at work just yet - standing in front of 30 children not the best thing at the moment!!

Been trying to catch up with all of you - sorry if I get anything wrong! 

Kiera - hi you! So glad scan was better today hope its even better tomorrow!!  

Sarah - hello! I think I will take a look at everything you are taking sounds interesting!

Sailaice - how are you? Hope everything is ok x x

Hugs - lots of       for you are you going   yet? Not long now x x x

Mads - lots of       to you too!!!

Gingertiger - hope basting goes ok for you on Friday - will be thinking of you x

Elodie - scan sounds good honey   thanks for thinking of me last week x 

 to all I have missed - hope to be posting a bit more now!

I'm in for a scan on Friday it will be cd16 - so hope it's not too late for basting x x

Love MaryClarey x x x x


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi MaryClarey - good to have you back with us!  My scan tomorrow is CD 16, so never say never !

gingertiger


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm debating whether or not to take baby aspirin   I know you should self medicate but my womb lining has really frustrated me!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi 

Slinic just phoned,    yipeeeeeee don't have to go up tomorrow morning just to wait until Thurs and go back,  bloods are coming up and with now being on a high dosage things should go better (fingers crossed) pleaseeeeeeeee

Kx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

        Suprecur!!! well on the box it says suprecur,but on the bottle it buserelin nasal spray .Ive been taking the sanatogen pro Natal tablets for the last 2 months & if you go to tesco's they are buy 1 get 1 free at the moment for £3.99.

Francine   xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

HI!

Keira- thats good news! Hope the higher dose does the trick!!   Do you have to go far to the hospital?

Frannyt - I have been taking santogen pro natal tablets too - big aren't they?!?! A bit worried as didn't take them last year as it just reminded me everyday that I wasn't pg. As soon as we got the call in November I have been taking them! Thanks for letting us know about the offer in Tescos - will make sure I get there soon!

Gingertiger - nice to be back - we may well be on the dreaded 2ww together !!!!!!   Hoping so ......

Going to watch that docu tonight on 4 - 'never did me any harm' (where families turn back the clock and the children live as their parents did eg. no computers etc) - have threatened our foster kids that I am going to record it and do it with them!!       They are not happy!!!!! They always tell me 'times have changed since you were a teenager!!' I try to remind them it wasn't that long ago!! Anyway parenting them has got to be good practice for when we have our own!!! Well, thats what I keep telling myself!!

Have a nice eve everyone x x
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm beginning to feel twitchy now, like AF is just around the corner, please please stay away                                      ...... lets   that CD34 brings nothing tomorrow!

Mads xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

*​*
SARAH - JUST READ IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY TOMORROW.

HOPE IT'S A GOOD ONE

LOVE MADS XXXXX​


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi All!

Just got back from my scan and my follie is 18.1mm - i've got in by .1mm!!!  As my nurse said 'you've made it by the skin of your teeth!

So, Friday is B-Day!!  1st injection tonight at 10.30, which is a bit scary but other than that I am sooo excited!

Gingertiger


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

<---To Sarah! xxx

Mads hope witch has stayed away!!  

MaryClarey was the docu any good? I think it's really good you have foster children. How many do you have?

Franny thanks for letting me know  I'll be off to tescos tonight!!

Keira I have everything crossed for you!!  

gingertiger that is fab news!!!


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Morning girls,
Thats my AF started today so the ball is finally rolling.
I have 50mg of Clomid and then puragon injections so just going to phone the hospital and let them know that I am starting my Clomid tomorrow, I am very excited as this day has been a long time coming  

Love and dust to everyone having treatment or watching the calendar tick over  

Dobbie


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

awww   Mads & Sailaice   must change my signature now I am 32  

Franny - must pop to tescos I think to stock up on pro-natal  

Mads -    I hope the witch stays away.

Gingertiger - woo hoo that;s great!!!!

Keira - 

 everyone else, happy valentines day to you all


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dobbie that is great news!! Will the be scheduling your scan too??   

Sarah Hope you have a great day what are you up to?


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

To you Sarah - hope you are having a lovely day!!!!!!

Dobbie - glad AF has arrived you can now start - nice to hear you all excited!   to you x

Sailaice - docu wasn't too good - not what I was expecting but interesting all the same!! We have 3 children with us at the mo - we are only really meant to have 2 but one came as an emergency placement for two nights and has stayed ever since (20 months!!!) - they are great but can drive me  

Gingertiger - yeaaaaaa......great news...............how exciting    
good luck for basting on Friday hopefully I'll be joining you!!!!!

Mads - thinking of you hope the   hasn't arrived today!!!!

Hello to all of you !!!!! Hope you are having a lovely valentines and your partners are spoiling you rotten x x x x
Love MaryClarey x x x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, I've got so much to catch up on. It's been too manic at home and work to talk much. Ryan and I are on shaky ground again after getting on so well for these last few weeks. :-(

I was sorry to read Sailaice about your lining. Mine was pretty good but I did take till cd21 to ovulate so I guess it had time to grow? I also drank lots of fresh pineapple juice for the selenium and took an extra supplement but I read that you're doing that too. I hope it works out better for you next time.

Mads - I've got everything crossed for you chick! I'd love to read that someone's got a lovely BFP on here.

Hello to everyone else too. I've not go enough minutes in the day to catch up with you all. I'm sworry ladies!

Good luck to everyone else and lots of positive vibes coming your way from me.

Love of love and I hope you all have a great Valentines day! 
Lu


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh and Happy Birthday Sarah!

Lucy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

maryclarey & Lucy it really is lovely sunny day here  

Maryclarey - sounds like you are kept busy with your foster children...... 

Mads - any news


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Girlies

Sorry have posted for a few days but I have the 'flu.  Feeling like pooh to be honest.  Went for scan this morning and one follie has disappeared, one has stayed the same and the other has grown only 1mm.  So I am back on the Gonal-F for another two days then hopefully basting will be Monday.  Bit fed-up really.

Gingertiger - good luck with the basting hun - was hoping we'd be on the same day!  

Keira - how are those drugs going?

Sarah - Happy Birthday.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are having a nice Valentine's Day.

Elodie
x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

sailaice said:


> Dobbie that is great news!! Will the be scheduling your scan too??


got all my appts made, scan on the 23rd


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on to try and cheer up Elodie  -     
Keep smiling hun x x x x 
We'll get basted on Monday together!!!!
Love MaryClarey x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

new home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84748.new#new


----------

